# The unsolicited PM thread



## PeoplesElbow

Figured I would post an interesting exchange via PM I recently had.  The names have been changed to protect the innocent.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

*From Pipi Long Stockings*:  What did I ever say to you that causes your vitriol against me? Do you like identifying with scooby doo? He is a total piece of shiat, and a bloviator. I thought you were cool, and better than that, but I was wrong. Oh, well. Happy foruming. Take care. Blue Jay


*Me:*  I don't think you want to hear it, I also think you would only hear what you want to hear. So I am going to say that I only reply to you in kind, I have told you this several times. I am happy ignoring you until you reply to me. In the last several years you will not find a post where I mentioned you or conversed with you first in that manner. In the grass mowing thread you kept jumping on people saying whats her face (sorry just cant remember her name) couldn't mow grass herself, when today she said she fixed her mower and can now mow..... 

The only time I ever recall starting a conversation with you was when you posted about your daughters MS diagnosis and I shared my aunts story. 

I am not going to comment about Scooby Doo, I don't have any problem with him, pretty much everyone else doesn't seem to either. I do see an occasional bickering with him and someone like Knight Rider, but nothing too bad. 

Oh I do recall after seeing a particularly long (and ridiculous) set of posts between you and him how I think it would be funny to see you two meet etc. I did it to mess with him a bit, he seemed to get pretty upset over it, I thought it was pretty funny. 

Just take a pause and think about what I have said here and maybe you will understand.

*Pipi Long Stockings:* I have thought about your reply to me for a while, and have decided it is total bs. Look up what you have replied to me over time, and get back to me. I, always, thought your avatar was weird, in that, you would have to use an image of a celebrity fake tough guy. We are done. Thanks for playing. I have been here longer than you, and know what’s up. I won’t darken your door, again. You really are a jerk. Take care, Blue Jay.


----------



## RoseRed

Boy, she sure told you!  And she's been here longer!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

I get those all the time.  I never respond to them because I have no interest in engaging with that person.


----------



## Gilligan

I wonder if any of those kinds of exchanges ever have a happy ending.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

You guys don't know who this is from,  I changed the names.


----------



## Grumpy

PeoplesElbow said:


> You guys don't know who this is from,  I changed the names.


----------



## Monello

PeoplesElbow said:


> I, always, thought your avatar was weird, in that, you would have to use an image of a celebrity fake tough guy. We are done.



I always thought that was a picture of you.


----------



## jazz lady

PeoplesElbow said:


> *Pipi Long Stockings:* I have thought about your reply to me for a while, and have decided it is total bs. Look up what you have replied to me over time, and get back to me. I, always, thought your avatar was weird, in that, you would have to use an image of a celebrity fake tough guy. We are done. Thanks for playing. I have been here longer than you, and know what’s up. I won’t darken your door, again. You really are a jerk. Take care, Blue Jay.


----------



## Gilligan

PeoplesElbow said:


> You guys don't know who this is from,  I changed the names.



Clever.   ;-p


----------



## Hannibal

I know!  I know!  **Raises and waves hand frantically***  "Please call on me!!!!"

(I posted one the other day in that lawnmower thread.  Writing seems awfully similar)


----------



## black dog

PeoplesElbow said:


> *From Pipi Long Stockings*:  What did I ever say to you that causes your vitriol against me? Do you like identifying with scooby doo? He is a total piece of shiat, and a bloviator. I thought you were cool, and better than that, but I was wrong. Oh, well. Happy foruming. Take care. Blue Jay
> 
> 
> *Me:*  I don't think you want to hear it, I also think you would only hear what you want to hear. So I am going to say that I only reply to you in kind, I have told you this several times. I am happy ignoring you until you reply to me. In the last several years you will not find a post where I mentioned you or conversed with you first in that manner. In the grass mowing thread you kept jumping on people saying whats her face (sorry just cant remember her name) couldn't mow grass herself, when today she said she fixed her mower and can now mow.....
> 
> The only time I ever recall starting a conversation with you was when you posted about your daughters MS diagnosis and I shared my aunts story.
> 
> I am not going to comment about Scooby Doo, I don't have any problem with him, pretty much everyone else doesn't seem to either. I do see an occasional bickering with him and someone like Knight Rider, but nothing too bad.
> 
> Oh I do recall after seeing a particularly long (and ridiculous) set of posts between you and him how I think it would be funny to see you two meet etc. I did it to mess with him a bit, he seemed to get pretty upset over it, I thought it was pretty funny.
> 
> Just take a pause and think about what I have said here and maybe you will understand.
> 
> *Pipi Long Stockings:* I have thought about your reply to me for a while, and have decided it is total bs. Look up what you have replied to me over time, and get back to me. I, always, thought your avatar was weird, in that, you would have to use an image of a celebrity fake tough guy. We are done. Thanks for playing. I have been here longer than you, and know what’s up. I won’t darken your door, again. You really are a jerk. Take care, Blue Jay.



 I'm still waiting for the PM that Pipi said she sent me weeks ago one incoherent fueled night.  It's fun to toss her a fish when I'm working late or get up to pee, and see what winds her up. When she simmers for a bit, and then she can't stand it any longer and spits out three or four responses, they are halarious before the first and second edit.

 And as far as making me upset, you don't know me... All this just makes me laugh until I get a cramp..  

 I'm a needler, that's what I do..

 And I would never met Pipi the nut.. never...


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Clever.   ;-p



 So you know who Pipi and Scooby are?????????


----------



## gary_webb

Scooby Doo.


----------



## GURPS

PeoplesElbow said:


> You guys don't know who this is from,  I changed the names.





you did  ... but


----------



## vraiblonde

PeoplesElbow said:


> You guys don't know who this is from,  I changed the names.



I know because I have received that PM almost word for word from a certain forum poster.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> I know because I have received that PM almost word for word from a certain forum poster.



She probably saves them on a spreadsheet.


----------



## RoseRed

PeoplesElbow said:


> You guys don't know who this is from,  I changed the names.



You are now part of the kool kidz klub that receives midnight lunacy love notes!


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> I get those all the time.  I never respond to them because I have no interest in engaging with that person.



 You could post them, you could call the thread. The Best of Southern Maryland Online.


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> You could post them, you could call the thread. The Best of Southern Maryland Online.



There are many times I have been tempted...


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> There are many times I have been tempted...



How's that book coming along?


----------



## black dog

RoseRed said:


> You are now part of the kool kidz klub that receives midnight lunacy love notes!



 I'm disappointed in myself that I have yet to reach the level of Kool kidz and get this priceless PM's.


----------



## RoseRed

black dog said:


> I'm disappointed in myself that I have yet to reach the level of Kool kidz and get this priceless PM's.



Your time shall come.  Patience...


----------



## BernieP

vraiblonde said:


> I get those all the time.  I never respond to them because I have no interest in engaging with that person.



I feel so left out


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> How's that book coming along?



That was what I was going to ask her..!  LOL.


----------



## mitzi

It's really a sad thing that the forum is taken so seriously, as if it's people you actually know.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> Boy, she sure told you!  And she's been here longer!!!



She probably knows people, too.


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> She probably knows people, too.



Yup!


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Wow I should feel honored I got two more PM's last night.

PM #1 From Pipi Long Stockings


> I don’t know what possessed you to post my pm’s to you. First of all, they are private messages; as in the word ‘Private’. Second, it shows that you have no integrity. Sad for you. Let me clue you in to the responses you generated in that thread.
> 
> vrai - I get them all the time...the last pm I sent to her was 12-23-17.
> blackdog - I haven’t corresponded since 2013...lie
> hannibal - I have never pmed him, so it is obvious that he is also, MP47930, which I have pmed. He outed himself.
> 
> There is more, but that sums it up for now.
> 
> Not to mention the hens that came out to peck and play.
> 
> In other words, you are an example of an internet bully. Is anything sacred to you? Go ahead and post this. I can handle anything thrown my way.



PM #2 from Pipi Long Stockings


> One more thing...
> Do you go after every unsolicited message you receive in your email, and other? Just wondering. What a wimp you are. You really need to change your avatar.



Apparently the PM on an internet message board is sacred,  I had no idea.


----------



## vraiblonde

> vrai - I get them all the time...the last pm I sent to her was 12-23-17.



This is not true.  The last one was
 04-24-2018, 11:55 PM 

The one before that was
 04-11-2018, 10:53 PM 

And the one before that
04-10-2018, 01:57 AM

My PMer list is pretty much filled with her name, berating me about some such.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

vraiblonde said:


> This is not true.  The last one was
> 04-24-2018, 11:55 PM
> 
> The one before that was
> 04-11-2018, 10:53 PM
> 
> And the one before that
> 04-10-2018, 01:57 AM
> 
> My PMer list is pretty much filled with her name, berating me about some such.



I am actually thinking she may have split personality disorder and one can't remember things the other does. 

Or maybe something like Grandma from The Visit


----------



## Monello

This could be your new avatar.


----------



## black dog

monello said:


> this could be your new avatar.
> 
> View attachment 122758



 lol...


----------



## black dog

PeoplesElbow said:


> I am actually thinking she may have split personality disorder and one can't remember things the other does.
> 
> Or maybe something like Grandma from The Visit



 Perhaps a delusional schizophrenic....  



  Joking aside..  well sorta anyway..  mixing prescription drugs and maybe adding alcohol can create some crazy side effects...


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Monello said:


> This could be your new avatar.
> 
> View attachment 122758



Could be


----------



## Bann




----------



## Monello

PeoplesElbow said:


> Could be



That should make someone here very happy.


----------



## officeguy

PeoplesElbow said:


> I am actually thinking she may have split personality disorder and one can't remember things the other does.



Other explanations are the use of Ambien to go to sleep or heavy drinking.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> This is not true.  The last one was
> 04-24-2018, 11:55 PM
> 
> The one before that was
> 04-11-2018, 10:53 PM
> 
> And the one before that
> 04-10-2018, 01:57 AM
> 
> My PMer list is pretty much filled with her name, berating me about some such.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

vraiblonde said:


> This is not true.  The last one was
> 04-24-2018, 11:55 PM
> 
> The one before that was
> 04-11-2018, 10:53 PM
> 
> And the one before that
> 04-10-2018, 01:57 AM
> 
> My PMer list is pretty much filled with her name, berating me about some such.



Came home today to some more PM's,  most complimenting my new avatar.  

But apparently Birdbrain gave me false information "on purpose" to get a rise out of people.  

Oh and to tell me you are not a moderator but a dictator.  Not sure how she gets that,  I've said you were being bitchy before and just got a FU back at me.


----------



## vraiblonde

PeoplesElbow said:


> Oh and to tell me you are not a moderator but a dictator.



She tells me that all the time.


----------



## kom526

This is almost Fight Club worthy stuff here.


----------



## FireBrand

kom526 said:


> This is almost Fight Club worthy stuff here.


Bring back kramer.


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> This is almost Fight Club worthy stuff here.


Isn't it still there?  We could clean out the cobwebs.  


FireBrand said:


> Bring back kramer.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> She tells me that all the time.



Guess she never heard of the term "owner". (or co-owner)


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> Isn't it still there?  We could clean out the cobwebs.


  THAT would be *such* fun!  




>



IKR


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> THAT would be *such* fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IKR


It's still there.  All threads are gone except for the sticky ones.


----------



## Ken King

RoseRed said:


> It's still there.  All threads are gone except for the sticky ones.



I've got 52 pages of threads there, you might want to see if you have a thread age setting under your general settings.  Mine is set to show all threads.


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:


> I've got 52 pages of threads there, you might want to see if you have a thread age setting under your general settings.  Mine is set to show all threads.



I'll have to take a closer look, thanks!


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> It's still there.  All threads are gone except for the sticky ones.



 

I had to re-join.  I was a member at one time, and then backed our quietly one day.


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> I had to re-join.  I was a member at one time, and then backed our quietly one day.



I was a member, but I don't recall ever posting in there.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> I was a member, but I don't recall ever posting in there.



Oh, me neither.  I only lurked.


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:


> I've got 52 pages of threads there, you might want to see if you have a thread age setting under your general settings.  Mine is set to show all threads.


I must be doing something wrong...


Bann said:


> Oh, me neither.  I only lurked.


Private forums were fun back in the day.


----------



## littlelady

PeoplesElbow said:


> Came home today to some more PM's,  most complimenting my new avatar.
> 
> But apparently Birdbrain gave me false information "on purpose" to get a rise out of people.
> 
> Oh and to tell me you are not a moderator but a dictator.  Not sure how she gets that,  I've said you were being bitchy before and just got a FU back at me.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


>


----------



## littlelady

FireBrand said:


> Mo' power to us old people



I am old, if 7 years counts.  I missed Fight Club.  Sounds like fun.  Was Hangman ever involved?


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> View attachment 122782



Good call.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> Good call.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> I must be doing something wrong...
> 
> Private forums were fun back in the day.


----------



## Ken King

RoseRed said:


> I must be doing something wrong...



There is another thread date filter beside the one on your settings page that is located at the bottom of the grouping page (Life in SOMD, Fight Club, etc.) that allows you to show threads based on dates.


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:


> There is another thread date filter beside the one on your settings page that is located at the bottom of the grouping page (Life in SOMD, Fight Club, etc.) that allows you to show threads based on dates.



Found it!  Thanks!


----------



## MiddleGround

black dog said:


> I'm still waiting for the PM that Pipi said she sent me weeks ago one incoherent fueled night.  It's fun to toss her a fish when I'm working late *or get up to pee, *and see what winds her up. When she simmers for a bit, and then she can't stand it any longer and spits out three or four responses, they are halarious before the first and second edit.
> 
> And as far as making me upset, you don't know me... All this just makes me laugh until I get a cramp..
> 
> I'm a needler, that's what I do..
> 
> And I would never met Pipi the nut.. never...


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> View attachment 122784



There must be a mirror on the end of your telescope.  You need to check that out, and if faulty, send it back.  Just looking out for you.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> There must be a mirror on the end of your telescope.  You need to check that out, and if faulty, send it back.  Just looking out for you.



 Nope, The first focal plane is on the money..


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Nope, The first focal plane is on the money..
> View attachment 122789



That is a threat.  Talk to your lawyer gf about that.  Poor thing.  She must not have any other options.  May y’all live happily ever after.  And, I so mean that.  

And, don’t worry.  I won’t report you to the really bored mommy. :


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> That is a threat.  Talk to your lawyer gf about that.  Poor thing.  She must not have any other options.  May y’all live happily ever after.  And, I so mean that.
> 
> And, don’t worry.  I won’t report you to board mommy. :




 While your kid is stocking shelves at night at Walmart, my son finished The Crucible and earned his Globe and Eagle, and his platoon earned Honor Platoon....Oorah...




 Here he is finishing The Crucible.



 What a weekend....


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> While your kid is stocking shelves at night at Walmart, my son finished The Crucible and earned his Globe and Eagle, and his platoon earned Honor Platoon....Oorah...
> 
> View attachment 122790
> 
> 
> Here he is finishing The Crucible.
> 
> View attachment 122791
> 
> What a weekend....



That is awesome about your son.  Oohrah, and all that.  My son works at Giant, not Walmart, at night, and has another part time job during the day.  He is living on his own.  Every life has its own course.  I do have a question that I have wanted to ask you for a long time. Why do you live, vicariously, through your son?

And, I, probably, will be reprimanded, or banned for this, but here you go.  I just have a hard time taking you, seriously, when you post pics like this one.  Oh, and, you are the one on the right.


----------



## littlelady

I hope Gemma_Rae sees this thread.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> That is awesome about your son.  Oorah, and all that.  My son works at Giant, not Walmart, at night, and has another part time job during the day.  He is living on his own.  Every life has its own course.  I do have a question that I have wanted to ask you for a long time. Why do you live, vicariously, through your son?




 What age is he again? 28 was it,. He should have been on his own looooooog ago..

 You're confused, Vicariously? That's laughable...
  I done everything my son has done so far at a younger age.  
 I was taught to live life, not watch it go bye bye. 
 I was 17 when I started basic..
 I gave uncle Sam 6 years, worked in the private sector for 5 after that.
I took a few years off in 91-92 and circumnavigated solo on a sailboat this rock we live on. 
 A few great jobs along the way, and for years now self employed. 
 Gonna put another 30,000 on the new to me sailboat again in a few more years when I sell my company and retire. 
 No need to live my life through my son.. 


 With some... errr most of the crazy talk that you post, it looks like you are living vicariously following your son's path with the pills.. 

.


----------



## littlelady

kom526 said:


> This is almost Fight Club worthy stuff here.



Why have a separate forum for fighting, when it happens, every day, on this forum?


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> I hope Gemma_Rae sees this thread.



 Send her one your crazy talk night time PM's that you constantly churn out.. 
 See if you can send a few out tonight, fight through that opiate / alcohol cloud and try to keep to one topic this time..


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> What age is he again? 28 was it,. He should have been on his own looooooog ago..
> 
> You're confused, Vicariously? That's laughable...
> I done everything my son has done so far at a younger age.
> I was taught to live life, not watch it go bye bye.
> I was 17 when I started basic..
> I gave uncle Sam 6 years, worked in the private sector for 5 after that.
> I took a few years off in 91-92 and circumnavigated solo on a sailboat this rock we live on.
> A few great jobs along the way, and for years now self employed.
> Gonna put another 30,000 on the new to me sailboat again in a few more years when I sell my company and retire.
> No need to live my life through my son..
> 
> 
> With some... errr most of the crazy talk that you post, it looks like you are living vicariously following your son's path with the pills..
> 
> .



You just went bullistic.  I knew I could trigger you.  The only pills I take are vitamins.  What is it that you need to prove?  There is some huge sink hole that you need to fill in your life.  I am here for you.  

You remind me of the Tasmanian devil cartoons when I was a child. What’s up tantrum.  You should have never engaged me on this forum.   Here you go...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c54SvkgQ04A

And, not every child in the USA has signed up for the military.  Is that how you evaluate people; whether they were mil or, not?  That is messed up.  Just sayin’.

And, just to let you know the majority of hub’s side were Navy/Coast Guard, and all of my side was Army.

Our neice and nephew are in intelligence in the CG.  They can never tell us anything, but I have asked them to give us a hint, if the #### is about to hit the fan.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> You just went bullistic.  I knew I could trigger you.  The only pills I take are vitamins.  What is it that you need to prove?  There is some huge sink hole that you need to fill in your life.  I am here for you.
> 
> You remind me of the Tasmanian devil cartoons when I was a child. What’s up tantrum.  You should have never engaged me on this forum.   Here you go...
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c54SvkgQ04A



 You couldn't trigger you own sanity or a rise in Super Shoes..... Now go and send a few crazy talk PM's..
And don't forget to PM Vrai, she's feeling left out the last few days because you haven't called her a dictator lately...


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> What age is he again? 28 was it,. He should have been on his own looooooog ago..
> 
> You're confused, Vicariously? That's laughable...
> I done everything my son has done so far at a younger age.
> I was taught to live life, not watch it go bye bye.
> I was 17 when I started basic..
> I gave uncle Sam 6 years, worked in the private sector for 5 after that.
> I took a few years off in 91-92 and circumnavigated solo on a sailboat this rock we live on.
> A few great jobs along the way, and for years now self employed.
> Gonna put another 30,000 on the new to me sailboat again in a few more years when I sell my company and retire.
> No need to live my life through my son..
> 
> 
> With some... errr most of the crazy talk that you post, it looks like you are living vicariously following your son's path with the pills..
> 
> .





black dog said:


> Send her one your crazy talk night time PM's that you constantly churn out..
> See if you can send a few out tonight, fight through that opiate / alcohol cloud and try to keep to one topic this time..





black dog said:


> You couldn't trigger you own sanity or a rise in Super Shoes..... Now go and send a few crazy talk PM's..
> And don't forget to PM Vrai, she's feeling left out the last few days because you haven't called her a dictator lately...



Well there you go. You can’t have a debate without insults. How many shots have you had tonight?
My hub is disappointed that you are Marine. When do you think it is ok to dog another Marine, when you uphold your son to the highest standards, as a Marine.  That is why you are a hypocrite.  My hub could kick your ass any day of the week. How many 100  milers have you run? You have my address. Come on over ?

vrai is never left out.  

I got you.  No reply necessary.  Shoo fly.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> well there you go. You can’t have a debate without insults. How many shots have you had tonight?
> My hub is disappointed that you are marine. When do you think it is ok to dog another marine, when you uphold your son to the highest standards, as a marine.  That is why you are a hypocrite.  My hub could kick your ass any day of the week. How many 100  milers have you run? You have my address. Come on over.  That’s your honor thing that you hope will carry on your legacy?
> 
> Vrai is never left out.



   lol.......


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> lol.......
> 
> View attachment 122793



You have made comments about what time I post.  I guess we are commrades, now, since it is really late; like morning, and you just posted.
Your meme is stupid.  What else is new?  All I can see is the word sarcastic.  You wouldn’t know about that because it is above your head.  And, you weren’t being sarcastic to me in your replies, over time.  I think I sense you are backing down, now.  Good dog.


----------



## warneckutz

FireBrand said:


> Bring back kramer.



There would be more meltdowns than what you see on the news when the libs lose their ####...


----------



## RoseRed

warneckutz said:


> There would be more meltdowns than what you see on the news when the libs lose their ####...



No kidding.  I received some pretty epic ####!


----------



## warneckutz

RoseRed said:


> No kidding.  I received some pretty epic ####!



It was pretty awesome... and after its demise came the political crying games and the crying hasn't ended since...


----------



## RoseRed

warneckutz said:


> It was pretty awesome... and after its demise came the political crying games and the crying hasn't ended since...



Indeed.  After taking a gander at FC, it has been 10 years since karmela went bye-bye!


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Indeed.  After taking a gander at FC, it has been 10 years since karmela went bye-bye!



Has it really been that long?  Yikes...


----------



## warneckutz

RoseRed said:


> Indeed.  After taking a gander at FC, it has been 10 years since karmela went bye-bye!



Holy ####... that's a shame...


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> Indeed.  After taking a gander at FC, it has been 10 years since karmela went bye-bye!


Wow - that long?!


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Has it really been that long?  Yikes...





warneckutz said:


> Holy ####... that's a shame...





Bann said:


> Wow - that long?!



A freaking DECADE!!!


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> A freaking DECADE!!!


Right?! 
So many of us have seen each others' kids grow up and graduate, grandchildren born, deaths in families, engagements, weddings.   Lots of changes over the years!


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> Right?!
> So many of us have seen each others' kids grow up and graduate, grandchildren born, deaths in families, engagements, weddings.   Lots of changes over the years!



Absolutely!


----------



## GWguy

Bann said:


> Right?!
> So many of us have seen each others' kids grow up and graduate, grandchildren born, deaths in families, engagements, weddings.   Lots of changes over the years!



...while the rest of us have watched ourselves get fatter, older and more gray.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> ...while the rest of us have watched ourselves get fatter, older and more gray.



No gray!


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> No gray!



It will happen all at once.  One morning you'll wake up in a panic heading for the bottle of blonde coloring.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> It will happen all at once.  One morning you'll wake up in a panic heading for the bottle of blonde coloring.



Neither my Grandmother or mother really have much gray.  Not as blonde as it used to be, but not gray.  :shrug:


----------



## gemma_rae

littlelady said:


> I hope Gemma_Rae sees this thread.


----------



## littlelady

gemma_rae said:


>



I just got an unsolicited pm from Hank.  This forum is way too much fun.


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


> I just got an unsolicited pm from Hank.  This forum is way too much fun.







			
				Hank said:
			
		

> You do realize you are the biggest troll on the boards right? What is your deal? Do you ever just chill out?


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:
			
		

> Never darken my door again, or respond to me on this forum.  I won't respond, so that will make you the idiot.  I tried to make light of everything and make peace with you, but it seems you are just a perpetual jerk.  You don't know me, so you can't judge me.  Maybe, you should get some compassion in your life; that is definitely missing. You are an arsehole.  It's been fun, Hankaroo.  Bye.  I wish you well.  Robin


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


>



Thanks for outing yourself because PMs are supposed to be private.  You are wrong in what you said in that PM.  I post my opinion, and go after the ones that go after me, for no reason at all.  And, I want to thank each and everyone of you that thinks what I say is important enough to elicit a reply.


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


> Thanks for outing yourself because PMs are supposed to be private.  You are wrong in what you said in that PM.  I post my opinion, and go after the ones that go after me, for no reason at all.  And, I want to thank each and everyone of you that thinks what I say is important enough to elicit a reply.



I have more from you saved.... Wanna play?


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


>


. 

Well, I guess you weren’t listening, Hankaroo. That pm to that you just posted was quite, a while back; put a time stamp on it, shut up.   Nice try in trying to make it current, loser.  Bye bye, troll.


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


> I have more from you saved.... Wanna play?



Sure, I’ll play.  I just looked.  Our last pm to each other was 10-24-17.  How is that relevant, now?  Just be sure to time stamp if you choose to post them.  Thanks.


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


> Sure, I’ll play.  I just looked.  Our last pm to each other was 10-24-17.  How is that relevant, now?  Just be sure to time stamp if you choose to post them.  Thanks.



Here is your time stamp, Loon! Nice message title!


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> .
> 
> Well, I guess you weren’t listening, Hankaroo. That pm to that you just posted was quite, a while back; put a time stamp on it, shut up.   Nice try in trying to make it current, loser.  Bye bye, troll.





littlelady said:


> I just got an unsolicited pm from Hank.  This forum is way too much fun.





littlelady said:


> Thanks for outing yourself because PMs are supposed to be private.  You are wrong in what you said in that PM.  I post my opinion, and go after the ones that go after me, for no reason at all.  And, I want to thank each and everyone of you that thinks what I say is important enough to elicit a reply.





littlelady said:


> Sure, I’ll play.  I just looked.  Our last pm to each other was 10-24-17.  How is that relevant, now?  Just be sure to time stamp if you choose to post them.  Thanks.





Hank said:


> Here is your time stamp, Loon! Nice message title!
> 
> View attachment 122845



  Kookoos on fire tonight...


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


> Here is your time stamp, Loon! Nice message title!
> 
> View attachment 122845



 Those PMs are over a year old. I gave up on you a long time ago.  How ever you want to spin it. I am flattered that you saved my PMs. I will do you the favor of not posting your replies to my PMs.  You are welcome.  Go have a few shots with your butt buddy, dog.  Nite, nite.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> Those PMs are over a year old. I gave up on you a long time ago.  However, you want to spin it. I am flattered that you saved my PMs. I will do you the favor of not posting your replies to my PMs.  You are welcome.  Go have a few shots with your butt buddy, dog.  Nite, nite.



 Ouch.... A cheap shot, be careful the cheap shots might come back to bite you in the ass.  Lots of rest and truck stops to leave numbers on stall walls starting this sun morning between here and Beaufort for a few days and then Florida for a few more.


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Ouch.... A cheap shot, be careful the cheap shots might come back to bite you in the ass.  Lots of rest and truck stops to leave numbers on stall walls starting this sun morning between here and Beaufort for a few days and then Florida for a few more.



You know all about cheap shots.  I am not scared of some scraggly dog biting me in the ass.  I would gladly take the dog in to save its life, just as I take little buggy critters out of my house, instead of swatting them.  And, good luck with your waste of time posting my number at truck and rest stops; which is a total joke. I don’t answer numbers I don’t recognize.  Have a great trip! :


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> You know all about cheap shots.  I am not scared of some scraggly dog biting me in the ass.  I would gladly take the dog in to save its life, just as I take little buggy critters out of my house, instead of swatting them.  And, good luck with your waste of time posting my number at truck and rest stops; which is a total joke. I don’t answer numbers I don’t recognize.  Have a great trip! :



 Now lay off your kids hydros, oxys and clonazepams while I'm away. Just stick with the booze..


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Now lay off your kids hydros, oxys and clonazepams while I'm away. Just stick with the booze..



Just go away, permanently.  Thanks.  Oh wait, never mind.  This forum wouldn’t be so much fun if you weren’t part of it.  Safe travels, and hurry back.  Are you going to be posting while you are gone?  I might have withdrawals if you don’t.  Thanks for looking out for me.  You best go to sleep, now, because you have a lot of driving to do.  

I forgot to say that I won’t be taking my dot’s MS meds, and my son has been clean for 4 years. So, what were you saying?  I feei sorry for your live in lawyer gf.  If she saw what you post on this forum, she would . And, if she knows, and doesn’t faint, then she should seek another profession.


----------



## MR47930

Quote Originally Posted by ”Xittle Xady”
If it makes you feel better to say nasty things to someone on a forum that you don’t know, more power to you. Maybe, next time you post, you will have something more substantive to say. Take care, Robin.

Me: You're insane and everyone knows it except for you. You bring nothing of value to any thread except tell everyone how great your husband used to be back in the day. 
Here's some advice, get off the internet between the hours of midnight and 4am and get some rest. Spend time with your grandchild.


Crazy lady: Just for the record, I don’t care what you think of me. Are you the designated member who decides the ‘something of value’ on this forum? Also, I post about my hub’s current life; he is an ultra runner and runs for Marines who have committed suicide because of PTSD. I will post when I want to, and I am not the only one that sometimes does so, in the wee hours. And, lastly, I moved from SoMD to Montgomery to be with my grandtots; there are two now, as of Feb. 1. I babysit everyday. If you are going to criticize someone, at least, know what you are talking about. Just some advice.

Me: I, and everyone else on this forum, criticize you for saying ridiculous sh*t on almost every thread. I think it's wonderful that you love your husband and grandkids, we need more of that in the world.

Crazy lady: Thank you.

I thought that would be the end of it but she just wouldn’t go away. The following is another PM that I received not long after the first.

 Originally Posted by Crazy lady:
Thanks for saying you are envious of me in your latest post. I have been through a lot. My parents died young. My dot has MS. She has since had two children, and still battLes her disease. My son was a drug addict. Thank God, he didn’t die of an overdose like three of his friends, and counting. He is doing well. Working and all. I see so much kindergarten crap posted on this forum by people that consider themselves adults. I give you permission to post my PM’s, if that is what you want to do. First, PM’s are meant to be private, and if y’all want to look like arseholes, go ahead and post them. And, no editing because I have them, too. Take care, Robin.

Me: Please get help. It sounds like a talk with a therapist would do you some good, not kidding, no hyperbole. Sounds like you've traveled a tough road and getting all of that out in a safe, comfortable environment with a certified individual could be beneficial. 
No, I’m not going to post any PM’s, but you have to realize that the people on the forum aren’t singling you out and picking on you. The stuff you post genuinely sounds like that of a crazy person, whether that’s just a product of losing all emotions when something is written in text, or you’re actually struggling with something, we’ll never know. Just remember that when you post stuff like you do, the people of this forum smell blood and pounce. If you can’t handle that then either quit bitching or quit posting.

Crazy lady: I have always been too honest for my own good, and I wear my heart on my sleeve. Can’t seem to shake the Pollyanna in me.  I have changed my opinion of you. Thanks for your feedback and replies. Take care. Robin

I really do hope she gets the help she needs...

Edit: Also, I’m not Hannibal or whatever other forum member she claims I am.


----------



## frequentflier

MR47930 said:


> Quote Originally Posted by ”Xittle Xady”
> If it makes you feel better to say nasty things to someone on a forum that you don’t know, more power to you. Maybe, next time you post, you will have something more substantive to say. Take care, Robin.
> 
> Me: You're insane and everyone knows it except for you. You bring nothing of value to any thread except tell everyone how great your husband used to be back in the day.
> Here's some advice, get off the internet between the hours of midnight and 4am and get some rest. Spend time with your grandchild.
> 
> 
> Crazy lady: Just for the record, I don’t care what you think of me. Are you the designated member who decides the ‘something of value’ on this forum? Also, I post about my hub’s current life; he is an ultra runner and runs for Marines who have committed suicide because of PTSD. I will post when I want to, and I am not the only one that sometimes does so, in the wee hours. And, lastly, I moved from SoMD to Montgomery to be with my grandtots; there are two now, as of Feb. 1. I babysit everyday. If you are going to criticize someone, at least, know what you are talking about. Just some advice.
> 
> Me: I, and everyone else on this forum, criticize you for saying ridiculous sh*t on almost every thread. I think it's wonderful that you love your husband and grandkids, we need more of that in the world.
> 
> Crazy lady: Thank you.
> 
> I thought that would be the end of it but she just wouldn’t go away. The following is another PM that I received not long after the first.
> 
> Originally Posted by Crazy lady:
> Thanks for saying you are envious of me in your latest post. I have been through a lot. My parents died young. My dot has MS. She has since had two children, and still battLes her disease. My son was a drug addict. Thank God, he didn’t die of an overdose like three of his friends, and counting. He is doing well. Working and all. I see so much kindergarten crap posted on this forum by people that consider themselves adults. I give you permission to post my PM’s, if that is what you want to do. First, PM’s are meant to be private, and if y’all want to look like arseholes, go ahead and post them. And, no editing because I have them, too. Take care, Robin.
> 
> Me: Please get help. It sounds like a talk with a therapist would do you some good, not kidding, no hyperbole. Sounds like you've traveled a tough road and getting all of that out in a safe, comfortable environment with a certified individual could be beneficial.
> No, I’m not going to post any PM’s, but you have to realize that the people on the forum aren’t singling you out and picking on you. The stuff you post genuinely sounds like that of a crazy person, whether that’s just a product of losing all emotions when something is written in text, or you’re actually struggling with something, we’ll never know. Just remember that when you post stuff like you do, the people of this forum smell blood and pounce. If you can’t handle that then either quit bitching or quit posting.
> 
> Crazy lady: I have always been too honest for my own good, and I wear my heart on my sleeve. Can’t seem to shake the Pollyanna in me.  I have changed my opinion of you. Thanks for your feedback and replies. Take care. Robin
> 
> I really do hope she gets the help she needs...
> 
> Edit: Also, I’m not Hannibal or whatever other forum member she claims I am.



In all the years she has posted, people have tried to give her advice...it is sad that she chooses to ignore the advice and/or often lashes out at the people trying to help her. 
Personally, I have never felt there are drugs and alcohol involved but clearly, everyone else does. Maybe bi-polar, depressed and most certainly narcissistic.  I think she is a sad, lonely and angry person and she thrives on the drama that she creates on here.


----------



## MR47930

frequentflier said:


> In all the years she has posted, people have tried to give her advice...it is sad that she chooses to ignore the advice and/or often lashes out at the people trying to help her.
> Personally, I have never felt there are drugs and alcohol involved but clearly, everyone else does. Maybe bi-polar, depressed and most certainly narcissistic.  I think she is a sad, lonely and angry person and she thrives on the drama that she creates on here.



If drugs aren’t involved then maybe they need to be? As I said to her I really think she needs to talk to a therapist instead of the forums.


----------



## Bann

I thought private messages (or are they personal messages/personal mail?!) were labeled as such since they are sent privately between members of the forum. As opposed to the posts, which are (obviously) public.

There is no forum rule that I am aware of that says  Keep those messages private!!! or ELSE!! 
Good gawd.  If you put it in writing, it's on you.  It can always come back to you.


----------



## MR47930

Bann said:


> I thought private messages (or are they personal messages/personal mail?!) were labeled as such since they are sent privately between members of the forum. As opposed to the posts, which are (obviously) public.
> 
> There is no forum rule that I am aware of that says  Keep those messages private!!! or ELSE!!
> Good gawd.  If you put it in writing, it's on you.  It can always come back to you.



By the looks of this thread she send very similar Pm’s to everyone.


----------



## frequentflier

MR47930 said:


> If drugs aren’t involved then maybe they need to be? As I said to her I really think she needs to talk to a therapist instead of the forums.



Agree!


----------



## black dog

MR47930 said:


> By the looks of this thread she send very similar Pm’s to everyone.


----------



## frequentflier

Bann said:


> I thought private messages (or are they personal messages/personal mail?!) were labeled as such since they are sent privately between members of the forum. As opposed to the posts, which are (obviously) public.
> 
> There is no forum rule that I am aware of that says  Keep those messages private!!! or ELSE!!
> Good gawd.  If you put it in writing, it's on you.  It can always come back to you.



Agree!


----------



## MR47930

The irony will be when we all get PM’s about this thread.


----------



## officeguy

frequentflier said:


> I think she is a sad, lonely and angry person and she thrives on the drama that she creates on here.



Pretty much the definition of a troll.


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


> I babysit everyday.



Scary...


----------



## vraiblonde

MR47930 said:


> By the looks of this thread she send very similar Pm’s to everyone.



But she calls only me "Hitler" so I'm still special.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> But she calls only me "Hitler" so I'm still special.



She really is Sap's mommy?


----------



## black dog

Hank said:


> Scary...



Just the thought that someone, Including her offspring allows her to watch their children, should scare the crap out of folks.. 
  But maybe the daughter follows the family tree through life..


----------



## kwillia

Hey you... check your PMer...


----------



## MR47930

vraiblonde said:


> But she calls only me "Hitler" so I'm still special.



She’s going to be busy when she wakes up out of her stupor calling us all Hitler after this thread. Look for the 1-3am time stamp. How TF does she babysit at that hour?


----------



## Monello

Wowzers.


----------



## MR47930

Someone smarter than me needs to post the Kermit the frog gif of him frantically typing...


----------



## littlelady

Good grief, y’all.


----------



## Kyle

Damn!

Looks like someone got into the amphetamines.


----------



## MR47930

littlelady said:


> Good grief, y’all.



Looks bad when you’re sober huh?
At least you know it’s not just me now...


----------



## Monello

[h=1]My First Time[/h]The sky was dark
The moon was high
All alone
Just her and I
Her hair so soft
Her eyes so blue
I knew just what
She wanted to do
Her skin so soft
Her legs so fine
I ran my fingers
Down her spine
I didn't know how
But I tried my best
To place my hand
On her breasts
I remember my fear
My fast beating heart
But slowly she spread

Her legs apart
And when she did it
I felt no shame
All at once
The white stuff came
At last it's finished
It's all over now
My first time
Milking a COW!


----------



## SamSpade

PeoplesElbow said:


> You guys don't know who this is from,  I changed the names.



Thank goodness - I’m rather fond of Bluejay.


----------



## Bann

So, I went back and dug up a few of the older treads where a certain person went kookoo for cocoa puffs in the meet & greet forums about 6 years ago.   


The posts are eerily similar - with some of the very same wording, even.   

http://forums.somd.com/threads/249351-Friday-June-29
http://forums.somd.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=249351

http://forums.somd.com/threads/252403-Friday-Aug-17-Mango-s-at-Herrington-Harbor
http://forums.somd.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=252403


----------



## black dog

Bann said:


> So, I went back and dug up a few of the older treads where a certain person went kookoo for cocoa puffs in the meet & greet forums about 6 years ago.
> 
> 
> The posts are eerily similar - with some of the very same wording, even.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/249351-Friday-June-29
> http://forums.somd.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=249351
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/252403-Friday-Aug-17-Mango-s-at-Herrington-Harbor
> http://forums.somd.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=252403



 That HH thread is priceless... 

 Quote Originally Posted by mamatutu  View Post
Count me in! Just kidding. I did go to my first meet and greet at Vera's on 6/29 and enjoyed everyone I met (hubby also). I have some bridges to mend, especially with vrai and bann (some things are not posted but pmed); but I take responsibility. I hope to attend future meet and greets, but I have some work to do. I am really not a psychotic, whiny, angry, lash out Pollyana; just bad timing on when I joined this forum.  I am looking forward to slow dancing with Hank, someday! 

*No bridges to mend here. If you ever do show up, I'll be leaving. *


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> I am looking forward to slow dancing with Hank, someday!



Hank = Stud.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> Stud.


----------



## littlelady

If I, littlelady aka mamatutu wasn’t participating in this forum, anymore, who would y’all go after, next, as an outlet of y’all’s own frustrations to make y’all feel better?  Or, are y’all just bullies at heart?  Just wondering.  I would like to know who would be next, so I can give them the heads up.  Thanks.  Take care, nite nite, and all that.:


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> If I, littlelady aka mamatutu wasn’t participating in this forum, anymore, who would y’all go after, next, as an outlet of y’all’s own frustrations to make y’all feel better?  Or, are y’all just bullies at heart?  Just wondering.  I would like to know who would be next, so I can give them the heads up.  Thanks.  Take care.  :


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> View attachment 122853



I am not butthurt, or I wouldn’t still be here.  Did you work hard to find the butt hurt report.  Seriously, I think some of y’all are regressing in age.  Must be a new phenomenon, or y’all never will really grow up; much less become adults. Sad.

And, don’t even go there, dog, that you are a Marine.  You are an embarrassment to the USMC.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> I am not butthurt, or I wouldn’t still be here.  Did you work hard to find the butt hurt report.  Seriously, I think some of y’all are regressing in age.  Must be a new phenomenon, or y’all never will really grow up; much less become adults. Sad.
> 
> And, don’t even go there, dog, that you are a Marine.  You are an embarrassment to the USMC.


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> View attachment 122854



Good for you!  You took the first step.  Is that one of your lapel pins?  I am sure you can find support groups in your area.  I am rooting for you.  

And, I am so over members saying how late I post.  You are the worst culprit.  So, I, always, wanted to know why you talk about my late night postings/time stamps, when you do it, too.  The only thing worse than a troll is a hypocritical troll.  A lot of that goes on here.  Just sayin’.


----------



## littlelady

It worked.  Dog is gone.  Thank you, Forum God.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> Good for you!  You took the first step.  Is that one of your lapel pins?  I am sure you can find support groups in your area.  I am rooting for you.
> 
> And, I am so over members saying how late I post.  You are the worst culprit.  So, I, always, wanted to know why you talk about my late night postings/time stamps, when you do it, too.  The only thing worse than a troll is a hypocritical troll.  A lot of that goes on here.  Just sayin’.





littlelady said:


> It worked.  Dog is gone.  Thank you, Forum God.



 You gotta come up with some new material, most of you stick is 5 or more years old.
 Speaking of new, I'm leaving shortly for my son's basic graduation this week, Honor Platoon.... Oorah... Super Shoes will understand and explain it to you...
 Has your son paid all of his restitution off yet?  Asking for a friend..


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may...



black dog said:


> View attachment 122853



This looks interesting, but too small for me to read.


----------



## MR47930

Bann said:


> So, I went back and dug up a few of the older treads where a certain person went kookoo for cocoa puffs in the meet & greet forums about 6 years ago.
> 
> 
> The posts are eerily similar - with some of the very same wording, even.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/249351-Friday-June-29
> http://forums.somd.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=249351
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/252403-Friday-Aug-17-Mango-s-at-Herrington-Harbor
> http://forums.somd.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=252403



Yikes! Time marches on but some things just don’t change. This crazy old bat is in her 60’s now and this is how she chooses to spend her time?


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> So, I went back and dug up a few of the older treads where a certain person went kookoo for cocoa puffs in the meet & greet forums about 6 years ago.
> 
> 
> The posts are eerily similar - with some of the very same wording, even.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/249351-Friday-June-29
> http://forums.somd.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=249351
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/252403-Friday-Aug-17-Mango-s-at-Herrington-Harbor
> http://forums.somd.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=252403



Good reads!  

Refresh my memory, didn't IS get the boot for being a pervy-perv?


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> Refresh my memory, didn't IS get the boot for being a pervy-perv?



Ha..met him once and was one strange guy. Wouldn't surprise me if he was booted


----------



## black dog

LightRoasted said:


> If I may...
> 
> 
> 
> This looks interesting, but too small for me to read.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Ha..met him once and was one strange guy. Wouldn't surprise me if he was booted



Same here.  He truly gave me the creeps.

I seem to recall something about a flashlight down a woman's tops...


----------



## frequentflier

Bann said:


> So, I went back and dug up a few of the older treads where a certain person went kookoo for cocoa puffs in the meet & greet forums about 6 years ago.
> 
> 
> The posts are eerily similar - with some of the very same wording, even.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/249351-Friday-June-29
> http://forums.somd.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=249351
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/252403-Friday-Aug-17-Mango-s-at-Herrington-Harbor
> http://forums.somd.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=252403



What a trip down memory lane!


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Same here.  He truly gave me the creeps.
> 
> I seem to recall something about a flashlight down a woman's tops...



That was at Mangos one evening.  ItsMe was pretty put off by the whole deal.  Not sure if his pervness got hm booted or just that the admins finally had enough of him.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

RoseRed said:


> Good reads!
> 
> Refresh my memory, didn't IS get the boot for being a pervy-perv?



What is IS short for?


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> That was at Mangos one evening.  ItsMe was pretty put off by the whole deal.  Not sure if his pervness got hm booted or just that the admins finally had enough of him.


I don't think he was booted from the forum, he still has his username.  Maybe he slunk off in shame.


----------



## GWguy

PeoplesElbow said:


> What is IS short for?



ItalianScallion.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

GWguy said:


> ItalianScallion.



I can see that...

I had a really odd interaction with him once and I am usually oblivious to general weirdness.


----------



## Bann

Grumpy said:


> Ha..met him once and was one strange guy. Wouldn't surprise me if he was booted





RoseRed said:


> Same here.  He truly gave me the creeps.
> 
> I seem to recall something about a flashlight down a woman's tops...


I don't think I was involved in the flashlight thing.   I'm not sure abt the details, but I know it was referred to in treads, around here somewhere, I'm sure! 

IS *was a really nice guy, deep down.  He even came to my mother's service at Arlington, and that was a very nice thing to do.  We all had a great time on Fridays and "the regulars" very much got to know each other. We shared a lot of family issues, and just became close through the years.  He was a good person deep down, not evil or ignorant.

I think what made him go away was a falling out he had - he got ticked off at me one night because I just got tired of some things he was saying ad nauseam - that nitpicky type of way he had of a not letting an issue go. I think I just flippantly said something back in a real smarta** retort.   He didn't like it and if i recall got all buttburt over it. Then he never came back. 

But he did have the lounge lizard/letch thing going on, too, just not with me because I was involved with Foxhound.  I don't go for the lounge lizard/letch types, anyway.


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> I don't think I was involved in the flashlight thing.   I'm not sure abt the details, but I know it was referred to in treads, around here somewhere, I'm sure! ��
> 
> IS *was a really nice guy, deep down.  He even came to my mother's service at Arlington, and that was a very nice thing to do.  We all had a great time on Fridays and "the regulars" very much got to know each other. We shared a lot of family issues, and just became close through the years.  He was a good person deep down, not evil or ignorant.
> 
> I think what made him go away was a falling out he had - he got ticked off at me one night because I just got tired of some things he was saying ad nauseam - that nitpicky type of way he had of a not letting an issue go. I think I just flippantly said something back in a real smarta** retort.   He didn't like it and if i recall got all buttburt over it. Then he never came back.
> 
> But he did have the lounge lizard/letch thing going on, too, just not with me because I was involved with Foxhound.  I don't go for the lounge lizard/letch types, anyway.



I wasn't there either.  I just remember reading about it.  Like I said, I met him once and that was enough.


----------



## frequentflier

Bann said:


> I don't think I was involved in the flashlight thing.   I'm not sure abt the details, but I know it was referred to in treads, around here somewhere, I'm sure! ��
> 
> IS *was a really nice guy, deep down.  He even came to my mother's service at Arlington, and that was a very nice thing to do.  We all had a great time on Fridays and "the regulars" very much got to know each other. We shared a lot of family issues, and just became close through the years.  He was a good person deep down, not evil or ignorant.
> 
> I think what made him go away was a falling out he had - he got ticked off at me one night because I just got tired of some things he was saying ad nauseam - that nitpicky type of way he had of a not letting an issue go. I think I just flippantly said something back in a real smarta** retort.   He didn't like it and if i recall got all buttburt over it. Then he never came back.
> 
> But he did have the lounge lizard/letch thing going on, too, just not with me because I was involved with Foxhound.  I don't go for the lounge lizard/letch types, anyway.



He seemed like a genuinely nice guy; he didn't creep me out but towards the end, I could kind of see the lounge lizard thing. I think he was looking for a woman- but he was looking in the wrong place with the heathens!


----------



## GWguy

Like I said, it happened at Mangos one night, and there were only a few of us there.  IS, ItsMe, BCP, his wife and kid, and me.  The first time he used the flashlight, it was funny.  After that, less so, until it was just annoying and he was getting creepy about it.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> I wasn't there either.  I just remember reading about it.  Like I said, I met him once and that was enough.


 Was that at the Meet & Greet ay Toot's Bar?


----------



## vraiblonde

littlelady said:


> If I, littlelady aka mamatutu wasn’t participating in this forum, anymore, who would y’all go after, next,



Jerks are a dime a dozen.

What did you think would happen when you come on here taking out your anger issues on complete strangers?  That you'd be welcomed with open arms?    How did you think people would react to you sending them ####ty PMs?  You weren't chosen at random to dislike, Koo Koo, you earned that.


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> Was that at the Meet & Greet ay Toot's Bar?



Perhaps.  It's been so many years.  I seem to recall that I left early.


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> That was at Mangos one evening.  ItsMe was pretty put off by the whole deal.  Not sure if his pervness got hm booted or just that the admins finally had enough of him.



I thought he was a harmless perv and liked him okay.  He ticked me off when he was being rude to....I can't say her forum name, just her real one...she started the Red Robin thread.  But other than that he was okay.  I have guy buds WAY more pervy than IS.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Jerks are a dime a dozen.
> 
> What did you think would happen when you come on here taking out your anger issues on complete strangers?  That you'd be welcomed with open arms?    How did you think people would react to you sending them ####ty PMs?  You weren't chosen at random to dislike, Koo Koo, you earned that.





After 6 _*YEARS*_, her behavior has not changed, one bit.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> Jerks are a dime a dozen.



Some days the forums have a dollars worth.


----------



## littlelady

vraiblonde said:


> Jerks are a dime a dozen.
> 
> What did you think would happen when you come on here taking out your anger issues on complete strangers?  That you'd be welcomed with open arms?    How did you think people would react to you sending them ####ty PMs?  You weren't chosen at random to dislike, Koo Koo, you earned that.


----------



## vraiblonde

littlelady said:


>



You can applaud your own boorishness if you want, but don't cry because "people are mean to you".  You bring it on yourself and continually instigate fights at random and for no apparent reason.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> You can applaud your own boorishness if you want, but don't cry because "people are mean to you".  You bring it on yourself and continually instigate fights at random and for no apparent reason.



A perfect example of mental illness.


----------



## littlelady

RoseRed said:


> A perfect example of mental illness.


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


> Seriously, I think I am regressing in age.  Must be a new phenomenon, or I will never really grow up; much less become adult. Sad.


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


>


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


>



I bet you cream your jeans from all this attention....


----------



## MR47930

littlelady said:


>



Robin, please take what I’m about to say seriously. I will pay for 100% of the cost of a session with a therapist for you. It’s clear that you’re harboring something, not sure what, but something is eating at you. As I said before, WE’RE NOT PICKING ON YOU FOR OUR ENJOYMENT. You bring this landslide of hate on entirely on your own, and looking at some of the old threads that were posted, it seems this isn’t a recent issue. Get help, please, for your family and for yourself.


----------



## littlelady

MR47930 said:


> Robin, please take what I’m about to say seriously. I will pay for 100% of the cost of a session with a therapist for you. It’s clear that you’re harboring something, not sure what, but something is eating at you. As I said before, WE’RE NOT PICKING ON YOU FOR OUR ENJOYMENT. You bring this landslide of hate on entirely on your own, and looking at some of the old threads that were posted, it seems this isn’t a recent issue. Get help, please, for your family and for yourself.



:


----------



## MR47930

littlelady said:


> :



At least I can say I tried to help you...


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> If I, littlelady aka mamatutu wasn’t participating in this forum, anymore, who would y’all go after, next, as an outlet of y’all’s own frustrations to make y’all feel better?  Or, are y’all just bullies at heart?  Just wondering.  I would like to know who would be next, so I can give them the heads up.  Thanks.  Take care, nite nite, and all that.:





Don't flatter yourself. I posted them to correct the record.You don't get to re-write history.


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


>



You ended up in the quote even though the actual words were typed by M22.  The stud reference was to Hank.  He has all the ladies wanting to dance with him.


----------



## littlelady

Bann said:


> Don't flatter yourself. I posted them to correct the record.You don't get to re-write history.



:


----------



## Monello

Monello said:


> Hank = Stud.





			
				Quote Originally Posted by mamatutu said:
			
		

> I am looking forward to slow dancing with Hank, someday!



:fixt:


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> :fixt:


----------



## Misfit




----------



## MiddleGround

frequentflier said:


> I think she is a sad, lonely and angry person and she thrives on the drama that she creates on here.



I think there are a LOT of people on here that fit this description. Some are disparaged while others are encouraged and supported based on who they are buddies with.
The same people that cry and moan about what little lady says are the same ones who encourage it and thrive on it. They whine about how she harasses people but, they have no problem staying up until 4am with her and engage in internet tiffs with her.
Either own it or shut up about it!


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> You ended up in the quote even though the actual words were typed by M22.  The stud reference was to Hank.  He has all the ladies wanting to dance with him.



 Now I feel left out....  :shrug:


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> I think there are a LOT of people on here that fit this description. Some are disparaged while others are encouraged and supported based on who they are buddies with.
> The same people that cry and moan about what little lady says are the same ones who encourage it and thrive on it. They whine about how she harasses people but, they have no problem staying up until 4am with her and engage in internet tiffs with her.
> Either own it or shut up about it!



 LOL....  Just like a kid, can't hang in for the long hail...


----------



## MiddleGround

black dog said:


> LOL....  Just like a kid, can't hang in for the long hail...



I would think that someone who claims to have such a great and gorgeous woman at home would have better things to do than stay up all night arguing with an anonymous internet forum member. Raises a lot of questions :shrug:


----------



## littlelady

MiddleGround said:


> I think there are a LOT of people on here that fit this description. Some are disparaged while others are encouraged and supported based on who they are buddies with.
> The same people that cry and moan about what little lady says are the same ones who encourage it and thrive on it. They whine about how she harasses people but, they have no problem staying up until 4am with her and engage in internet tiffs with her.
> Either own it or shut up about it!



You get it.


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> *I would think that someone who claims to have such a great and gorgeous woman at home would have better things to do than stay up all night arguing with an anonymous internet forum member*. Raises a lot of questions :shrug:



 Post where I said that...and where does it raise questions at, other than your delusional mind?


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> You get it.




 Speaking of getting it, 
 Just rolled into Beaufort a few minutes ago, do a little site seeing and a few good seafood dinners, hit the family day Thurs, Graduation on Friday and a few days with my son.   
 And speaking of not getting it, has you kid paid all of his restitution the court mandated a few years back?


----------



## MiddleGround

black dog said:


> Post where I said that...and where does it raise questions at, other than your delusional mind?



Don't care to go digging but, isn't it you who always likes to 'brag' about your red head lawyer or something like that? And, how great she is? I would think you would have better things to do if she was so fantastic and great. Maybe you forgot about that. Maybe it was a lie? :shrug:



black dog said:


> Speaking of getting it,
> Just rolled into Beaufort a few minutes ago, do a little site seeing and a few good seafood dinners, hit the family day Thurs, Graduation on Friday and a few days with my son.
> *And speaking of not getting it, has you kid paid all of his restitution the court mandated a few years back*?



Thanks for making my point. This was unsolicited but, you just couldn't help yourself in trying to get the hate rolling.

If you are visiting your graduating son, I would think you would be busy with that instead of coming on here and trying to start drama. I guess we can see what is more important to you.


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> Don't care to go digging but, isn't it you who always likes to 'brag' about your red head lawyer or something like that? And, how great she is? I would think you would have better things to do if she was so fantastic and great. Maybe you forgot about that. Maybe it was a lie? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for making my point. This was unsolicited but, you just couldn't help yourself in trying to get the hate rolling.
> 
> If you are visiting your graduating son, I would think you would be busy with that instead of coming on here and trying to start drama. I guess we can see what is more important to you.



 Says the unsolicited  post...   you really seem to  stick up for  Wackadoodie 
quite  often, is kookoo your secret indiscretion or your mom?
 Hate.... lololol..  I'm not the unstable member that sends unsolicited mass PM's to a multitude of members... 

 And actually I've received a few very informative PM's in the last few days.. 
 Unbelievable information about a hypocrite and liar.......
 Maybe if you had been around here longer you would understand, you have missed years worth of kookooness...LOL....LOL....And maybe you haven't... 

 Now sh!tbird  for someone who stated he was a recruiter, you sure don't know much about Marines and basic training graduation. You don't get to talk to your kid until Thursday morning at 10:00 when they get released for family day.. And graduation is on Friday morning.  Oorah...

 And certainly, asking if all restitution has been paid is a valid question. It's not like us taxpayers haven't taken it in the butt with at least one of the children's behavior and lifestyle..


----------



## vraiblonde

Not that I want to get involved in the pissy pissy, but doesn't it ever occur to anyone that people can do more than one thing in any given day?  You can spend time with your loved ones AND fight with jerks on the internet all in the same 24 hours.  AND you can fit a few more things in as well.

Time management.


----------



## MiddleGround

vraiblonde said:


> Not that I want to get involved in the pissy pissy, but doesn't it ever occur to anyone that people can do more than one thing in any given day?  You can spend time with your loved ones AND fight with jerks on the internet all in the same 24 hours.  AND you can fit a few more things in as well.
> 
> Time management.



Sure you can! If you are someone like black dog. I just like to point and laugh at his hypocrisy. He claims to have this hot woman and is so busy with his 'business' yet he is CONSTANTLY on here.. thriving on and creating drama. Although, I doubt you would see it as he apparently is a buddy of yours.


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> Sure you can! If you are someone like black dog. I just like to point and laugh at his hypocrisy. He claims to have this hot woman and is so busy with his 'business' yet he is CONSTANTLY on here.. thriving on and creating drama. Although, I doubt you would see it as he apparently is a buddy of yours.



  Thats me, Mr Post Alot...  LOL....  Dont let Super Shoes find out about you and Wackadoodie, He will run you down a beat you up.
  Now you go and Google some more about how a Marine recruit becomes a Marine and get back to me sh!tbird..


----------



## Bann

MiddleGround said:


> Sure you can! If you are someone like black dog. I just like to point and laugh at his hypocrisy. He claims to have this hot woman and is so busy with his 'business' yet he is CONSTANTLY on here.. thriving on and creating drama. Although, I doubt you would see it as he apparently is a buddy of yours.



Another internet ninnybaby.


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> Sure you can! If you are someone like black dog. I just like to point and laugh at his hypocrisy. He claims to have this hot woman and is so busy with his 'business' yet he is CONSTANTLY on here.. thriving on and creating drama. Although, I doubt you would see it as he apparently is a buddy of yours.





Bann said:


> Another internet ninnybaby.



 The best part is my bestie is a real awesome lady and shes a real person.....

 Here is what MiddleGrounds bestie at night looks like,


----------



## vraiblonde

MiddleGround said:


> Although, I doubt you would see it as he apparently is a buddy of yours.



I can't think why you would say something so stupid.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

black dog said:


> The best part is my bestie is a real awesome lady and shes a real person.....
> 
> Here is what MiddleGrounds bestie at night looks like,
> View attachment 122866



Thank you for the nightmares in advance.


----------



## littlelady

After reading and participating in this thread, the word that came to mind is “futile”.

I hope y’all had a nice Memorial Day in remberance of our fallen heroes that made it possible for people to continue to say stupid ####. 

Fun fact:  Super shoes ran in our neighborhood with our American Flag, as he has done for years on Memorial Day.  He has, always, gotten positive feedback; honks and thumbs up; but this year he said people are becoming more patriotic, and the feedback was over the top.  And we are talking about Montgomery Cty, now. God bless America.

Edit:  I am all about honesty (that is what got me in trouble here in the first place), but when people start making #### up, and lying, I am not ok with that.  Just sayin’.  I have tried to find humor in this forum, but it is very hard to find, because hypocrisy oozes, and drips here. Yuck. Yes, I posted that Hank, currently, pmed me; just to prove a point. But, I have never posted what is supposed to be private, as in the pm itself.  Oh, and yeah, Hank is a troll of the highest order, and so is elbow guy, dog, and a few others. There is something wrong with people that do that. It has happened before in my time here. I like to think of them as my fan club.  

And, as far as the topic of this thread, what does unsolicited mean? Like you get unsolicited phone calls, emails, and knocks on doors? I have received plenty of “unsolicited PMs” here, but I didn’t bitch about them, or post them.  I guess nothing is really private, anymore, nor sacred.  Admin should change the label of PM from private message to public message.  Just sayin’.  Or, maybe create a forum called Messages, so we can all see what is messaged between forum members every day.  I like that idea!  Happy foruming, y’all. 

Take care, Pipi.


----------



## Hannibal




----------



## black dog

I spent most of yesterday morning on a active MC Base, a few small operations were closed, but for the most part it wasn't a holiday. It was business as usual.
 Thanks to all those that serve.


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> After reading and participating in this thread, the word that came to mind is “futile”.
> 
> I hope y’all had a nice Memorial Day in remberance of our fallen heroes that made it possible for people to continue to say stupid ####.
> 
> Fun fact:  Super shoes ran in our neighborhood with our American Flag, as he has done for years on Memorial Day.  He has, always, gotten positive feedback; honks and thumbs up; but this year he said people are becoming more patriotic, and the feedback was over the top.  And we are talking about Montgomery Cty, now. God bless America.
> 
> Edit:  I am all about honesty (that is what got me in trouble here in the first place), but when people start making #### up, and lying, I am not ok with that.  Just sayin’.  I have tried to find humor in this forum, but it is very hard to find, because hypocrisy oozes, and drips here. Yuck. Yes, I posted that Hank, currently, pmed me; just to prove a point. But, I have never posted what is supposed to be private, as in the pm itself.  Oh, and yeah, Hank is a troll of the highest order, and so is elbow guy, dog, and a few others. There is something wrong with people that do that. It has happened before in my time here. I like to think of them as my fan club.
> 
> And, as far as the topic of this thread, what does unsolicited mean? Like you get unsolicited phone calls, emails, and knocks on doors? I have received plenty of “unsolicited PMs” here, but I didn’t bitch about them, or post them.  I guess nothing is really private, anymore, nor sacred.  Admin should change the label of PM from private message to public message.  Just sayin’.  Or, maybe create a forum called Messages, so we can all see what is messaged between forum members every day.  I like that idea!  Happy foruming, y’all.
> 
> Take care, Pipi.



Oh, come on now.  You know you send the "private messages" to people knowing that people will post them, so you can then come back and whine about people posting them! 

  Everyone knows it and everyone knows you LOVE all the attention it brings you.  

Just own it!


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> Oh, come on now.  You know you send the "private messages" to people knowing that people will post them, so you can then come back and whine about people posting them!
> 
> Everyone knows it and everyone knows you LOVE all the attention it brings you.
> 
> Just own it!



Her resistance is futile...


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> Her resistance is futile...


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


>



Just saying...  :shrug:


----------



## MR47930

"This message is hidden because littlelady is on your ignore list."

Maybe we should all do this...


----------



## PrchJrkr

MR47930 said:


> "This message is hidden because littlelady is on your ignore list."
> 
> Maybe we should all do this...



I have, but every now and then I have to peek, when someone is giving her the business. Now I picture a skinny old Richard Simmons in short shorts prancing around the neighborhood with a flag. I'm patriotic, but this just cracks me the #### up!


----------



## black dog

Bann said:


> Oh, come on now.  You know you send the "private messages" to people knowing that people will post them, so you can then come back and whine about people posting them!
> 
> Everyone knows it and everyone knows you LOVE all the attention it brings you.
> 
> Just own it!



 Because the average member sends folks PM's that call you bitches, Hitler, liar, hypocrite.  I wish your kid dead and on and on...


----------



## RoseRed

black dog said:


> Because the average member sends folks PM's that call you bitches, Hitler, liar, hypocrite.  I wish your kid dead and on and on...


I consider myself pretty dang lucky that I hardly ever get any.  :shrug:


----------



## mydoghasfleas

RoseRed said:


> I consider myself pretty dang lucky that I hardly ever get any.  :shrug:



Want some??


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> Because the average member sends folks PM's that call you bitches, Hitler, liar, hypocrite.  I wish your kid dead and on and on...



And then ends it with "Just trying to help you..."


----------



## warneckutz

RoseRed said:


> I consider myself pretty dang lucky that I hardly ever get any.  :shrug:



All I get: 

"You have received an infraction at Southern Maryland Community Forums."

 :shrug:


----------



## Bann

black dog said:


> Because the average member sends folks PM's that call you bitches, Hitler, liar, hypocrite.  I wish your kid dead and on and on...


Of course she does. She's mental and trying to get attention.  She's been doing this the entire time she's been on the forums.  She sent me one about 4 months or so (?I think) after she arrived on the scene.  It was some tirade scolding and berating me about some such.   I read it to the gang one Friday night and we all had a good laugh on her.  She hasn't changed 1 bit - still mental.


----------



## MiddleGround

I see the gang has arrived 

Its really sad to see so many of you, at the age you are, acting like petty children. You whine and complain like 7 year olds that don't get their new toy for Christmas but, in the same breath you instigate and thrive on the drama. Personally, I do not care for any of little lady's rants either but it is so hypocritical and funny to see the rest of you beg for them.

And dog... to answer your question... for your son I am guessing his Marine graduation involved 'two in the pink - one in the stink'


----------



## RoseRed

mydoghasfleas said:


> Want some??


 What would KwilliBear say about that?  


warneckutz said:


> All I get:
> 
> "You have received an infraction at Southern Maryland Community Forums."
> 
> :shrug:



I received one of those. Once.


----------



## Bann

MiddleGround said:


> I see the gang has arrived



...and here you are!! 

Tell me, are you Littlelady's daytime persona? You seem to have taken up her cause here pretty quick in your short time here.


----------



## Kyle

Bann said:


> ...and here you are!!
> 
> Tell me, are you Littlelady's daytime persona?



id bet not. 

just some sicko with a boner for black dog and his son.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> just some sicko ....



That. I'd bet he has to report his whereabouts to local authorities on a regular basis.  And not allowed near school grounds.


----------



## MiddleGround

Bann said:


> ...and here you are!!
> 
> Tell me, are you Littlelady's daytime persona? You seem to have taken up her cause here pretty quick in your short time here.



#justheretopointandlaugh

I will say that it is very interesting to observe this forum. I never knew that people this old acted like this. Also, anyone with a few brain cells can see the hypocrisy that occurs on this forum. For all anyone knows, most of you probably share about 4 last names.


----------



## vraiblonde

MiddleGround said:


> for your son I am guessing his Marine graduation involved 'two in the pink - one in the stink'



Wow, did you really just disparage a United States Marine who isn't even in this conversation?


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> Wow, did you really just disparage a United States Marine who isn't even in this conversation?



 You really aren't surprised, are you? 

 That's standard operating procedure for the middleground sock puppet.


----------



## Gilligan

MiddleGround said:


> #justheretopointandlaugh
> 
> I will say that it is very interesting to observe this forum. I never knew that people this old acted like this. Also, anyone with a few brain cells can see the hypocrisy that occurs on this forum. F



Ahh. That explains why you spend so much time running around here with your nose stuck so far up Rumprider's butt.


----------



## gemma_rae

Kyle said:


> id bet not.
> 
> just some sicko with a boner for black dog and his son.



I thought I was the Daytime Drama? 

[video=youtube;e_vDq1u4PtY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_vDq1u4PtY[/video]


----------



## black dog

warneckutz said:


> All I get:
> 
> "You have received an infraction at Southern Maryland Community Forums."
> 
> :shrug:



 I've earned a gaggle of those..


----------



## Bonehead

Wow 30 seconds worth of reading and my negativity meter is pegged out...


----------



## Gilligan

Bonehead said:


> Wow 30 seconds worth of reading and my negativity meter is pegged out...



Might just need to be recalibrated for more range.


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> I see the gang has arrived
> 
> Its really sad to see so many of you, at the age you are, acting like petty children. You whine and complain like 7 year olds that don't get their new toy for Christmas but, in the same breath you instigate and thrive on the drama. Personally, I do not care for any of little lady's rants either but it is so hypocritical and funny to see the rest of you beg for them.
> 
> And dog... to answer your question... for your son I am guessing his Marine graduation involved 'two in the pink - one in the stink'



 Awwwwww... You have a son in county housing that needs to pay restitution also?


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> Wow, did you really just disparage a United States Marine who isn't even in this conversation?



That's all he has, he's still hurt that he wasn't enough to be " One of Few "


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> You really aren't surprised, are you?
> 
> That's standard operating procedure for the middleground sock puppet.



Maybe Middleground will load Bonehead his hand puppet for the afternoon...


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Wow, did you really just disparage a United States Marine who isn't even in this conversation?


That's why I think it's an MPD.   The poster spends much of it's time with hit & run insulting.  Even the tagline is an insult.  It's the typical MO of someone who is perpetually butthurt.


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> Wow, did you really just disparage a United States Marine who isn't even in this conversation?



 He and his secret lover McKooKoo have simular views of my Marine son...
 It's because both of them have ridden others coattails throughout their entire lives.


----------



## black dog

Bonehead said:


> Wow 30 seconds worth of reading and my negativity meter is pegged out...



 Sad face for you .     My Fun meter is pegged in the Red Zone....


----------



## Kyle

Bann said:


> That's why I think it's an MPD.   The poster spends much of it's time with hit & run insulting.  Even the tagline is an insult.  It's the typical MO of someone who is perpetually butthurt.



MR? TranSappy? SS?


----------



## MiddleGround

black dog said:


> He and his secret lover McKooKoo have simular views of my Marine son...
> It's because both of them have ridden others coattails throughout their entire lives.



Excuse me! Who is it that spends the wee hours of the night and morning arguing and pulling hair with little lady?? Project much?!


----------



## MiddleGround

vraiblonde said:


> Wow, did you really just disparage a United States Marine who isn't even in this conversation?



Wow! Did you just pick my one response in this thread out amongst all the other insulting responses because.... SHOCK.... I am not one of your brainless followers?

What a non-surprise


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> Excuse me! Who is it that spends the wee hours of the night and morning arguing and pulling hair with little lady?? Project much?!



 Isn't that sweet, with just a touch of kinky.... defending the honor of your secret hand puppet...


----------



## gemma_rae

I think my lawn mower is about to give out on me.


----------



## Grumpy

gemma_rae said:


> I think my lawn mower is about to give out on me.



These pretzels are making me thirsty.


----------



## GWguy

Price of milk is going up again.


----------



## gemma_rae

Grumpy said:


> These pretzels are making me thirsty.



Serenity now!


----------



## Gilligan

My nose itches.


----------



## Kyle

If you're traveling in a vehicle at the speed of light and turn on the headlights... what happens?


----------



## gemma_rae

Kyle said:


> If you're traveling in a vehicle at the speed of light and turn on the headlights... what happens?



I guess "Sh!t Happens"!


----------



## vraiblonde

They need to do a reboot of Happy Days.


----------



## Kyle

If you call an orange an orange,  why isn't an apple a red? Or a banana a yellow? 

Blueberries makes sense… But can you explain gooseberries?


... and don't even get me started on kumquats!


----------



## Grumpy

gemma_rae said:


> I guess "Sh!t Happens"!



Fo sure !


----------



## Bann

Why do the stars go on shining?


----------



## Kyle

_Like sands through the hourglass, so are the days of our lives._


----------



## black dog

Bann said:


> Why do the stars go on shining?



 It has to do with the Moon, Mars and The Polar Caps...


----------



## gemma_rae

Grumpy said:


> Fo sure !



"When things go awry."


----------



## Grumpy

black dog said:


> It has to do with the Moon, Mars and The Polar Caps...



 thought it was because Skeeter Davis said so.


----------



## warneckutz

black dog said:


> I've earned a gaggle of those..



 

Congrats to your son.  This past weekend entailed hanging with a bunch of grizzled Marines that entailed visiting the Marine Museum in Quantico - our tour guide was a Marine who did 4 tours in Vietnam as a helo door gunner -  and the rest of the weekend was a LOT of drinking and stories


----------



## black dog

Because Skeeter Davis said It has to do with the Moon, Mars and The Polar Caps...

 [video=youtube_share;hsPtwCS1E_A]https://youtu.be/hsPtwCS1E_A[/video]


----------



## black dog

warneckutz said:


> Congrats to your son.  This past weekend entailed hanging with a bunch of grizzled Marines that entailed visiting the Marine Museum in Quantico - our tour guide was a Marine who did 4 tours in Vietnam as a helo door gunner -  and the rest of the weekend was a LOT of drinking and stories



 Thank you, It will be something new between us.  
 I understand, it took my father three nights worth of talking to make peace with himself, me and God before he died..  Glad I missed Korea and VN...


----------



## gemma_rae

warneckutz said:


> This past weekend entailed hanging with a bunch of grizzled Marines that entailed visiting the Marine Museum in Quantico - our tour guide was a Marine who did 4 tours in Vietnam as a helo door gunner -  and the rest of the weekend was a LOT of drinking and stories



Any like this?

[video=youtube;S06nIz4scvI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S06nIz4scvI[/video]


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> It has to do with the Moon, Mars and The Polar Caps...




I had a turkey, bacon club with pepper jack for lunch.


----------



## Bann

Grumpy said:


> thought it was because Skeeter Davis said so.



 

Except- I was wrong. It's "why does the sun go on shining" and "why do the stars go on glowing"...
https://genius.com/Skeeter-davis-the-end-of-the-world-lyrics

pssst. Someone tell GregV14 whatshisname I was wronG.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> I had a turkey, bacon club with pepper jack for lunch.



 That's how comets are formed...  errrrr... Maybe that was cropdusting.....


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> They need to do a reboot of Happy Days.



In order for Fonzie to jump the shark again?


----------



## black dog

RoseRed said:


> In order for Fonzie to jump the shark again?



 [video=youtube_share;XB464cs8m0g]https://youtu.be/XB464cs8m0g[/video]


----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:


> If you call an orange an orange,



The color was named first and they ran out of fruit names and were like, screw it, let's just call it an orange.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> In order for Fonzie to jump the shark again?



DID YOU KNOW that Henry Winkler was an avid waterskier as a yoot and actually a waterskiing instructor before he became the Fonz?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Kyle said:


> If you call an orange an orange,  why isn't an apple a red? Or a banana a yellow?
> 
> Blueberries makes sense… But can you explain gooseberries?
> 
> 
> ... and don't even get me started on kumquats!



Don't forget dingleberries!


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> DID YOU KNOW that Henry Winkler was an avid waterskier as a yoot and actually a waterskiing instructor before he became the Fonz?



 Did you know Ron Howard signed to do the show to avoid the draft...


----------



## Merlin99

black dog said:


> That's how comets are formed...  errrrr... Maybe that was cropdusting.....



No, it's how the rings around Uranus are formed.


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

I just learned that mamatutu and littlelady are the same person!!!!  I am an in and out lurker on the forum. I get sidetracked and lose the daily track for months sometimes.
I remember crazy mamatutu from a few years back, but did not know she had resurfaced as littlelady, but it makes perfect sense.

Oh, and I just tuned up my lawn mower to get thru the thick ass lawn.


----------



## black dog

Merlin99 said:


> No, it's how the rings around Uranus are formed.



 I stand corrected sir...


----------



## Monello

MiddleGround said:


> For all anyone knows, most of you probably share about 4 last names.



Five


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> Thank you, It will be something new between us.
> I understand, it took my father three nights worth of talking to make peace with himself, me and God before he died..  Glad I missed Korea and VN...



Sorry about your dad.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> Sorry about your dad.



 Thank you.   Part of the suck will be telling my son on fri after graduation that his Grandfather has passed..


----------



## MiddleGround

Sorry to hear about your father BD.

Poking fun and jesting on the internet is one thing. Loss of a loved one and a veteran of so much tragedy is another.


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> Sorry to hear about your father BD.
> 
> Poking fun and jesting on the internet is one thing. Loss of a loved one and a veteran of so much tragedy is another.



Thank you.


----------



## buddscreek

sorry man, didn't hear about your father.  tell your seed congrats and hi.
 does he plan to visit the plantation?


----------



## black dog

buddscreek said:


> sorry man, didn't hear about your father.  tell your seed congrats and hi.
> does he plan to visit the plantation?



  Thanks my friend.  He will be released around noon this friday after graduation, His bestie will roll in here ( I'm already in Beaufort )  sometime wed night with his mother and aunt for the festivity.
 I'm guessing he will be on the far side of the plantation sat night,, LOL...  I'll make sure he knows to stop in the north store or elvis's side of the plantation and visit.
 Tell doc,mom,scoot, benny and elvis's bestie I said hello....


----------



## kom526

warneckutz said:


> Congrats to your son.  This past weekend entailed hanging with a bunch of grizzled Marines that entailed visiting the Marine Museum in Quantico - our tour guide was a Marine who did 4 tours in Vietnam as a helo door gunner -  and the rest of the weekend was a LOT of drinking and stories


Fun fact: Crown Royal has zero carbs. No need to eliminate that when cutting!


----------



## black dog

kom526 said:


> Fun fact: Crown Royal has zero carbs. No need to eliminate that when cutting!



  Fun fact:  How come in all of my years the only time I see Crown Royal billboards is in The Ghetto? And its always mixed with Coke.


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> Fun fact:  How come in all of my years the only time I see Crown Royal billboards is in The Ghetto? And its always mixed with Coke.



 I thought that was the land of Hennessy and Knotty-Head consumed from a paper bag?


----------



## Monello

If you are in the army and stationed in Italy don't forget:  The guy on the top bunk has got to make the guy on the bottom's bed all the time.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> I thought that was the land of Hennessy and Knotty-Head consumed from a paper bag?



  One of my other neighbors tried to give my negro a Bombay Sapphire and Ginger to him one night and his reply was I don't drink Knotty head....
  " I don't drink Knotty Head " should be a Tee shirt.


----------



## Gilligan

kom526 said:


> Fun fact: Crown Royal has zero carbs. No need to eliminate that when cutting!



The official drink of the old Team Trick Trucks gang...SOMD's representing offroad race team in the 90s..

BTW..I can't stand the stuff....


----------



## Bann

black dog said:


> Thank you.   Part of the suck will be telling my son on fri after graduation that his Grandfather has passed..



That will be hard, for sure.  So sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## frequentflier

black dog said:


> Thank you, It will be something new between us.
> I understand, it took my father three nights worth of talking to make peace with himself, me and God before he died..  Glad I missed Korea and VN...


----------



## Bonehead

Yes good luck with that BD.


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Because the average member sends folks PM's that call you bitches, Hitler, liar, hypocrite.  *I wish your kid dead *and on and on...



Wanted to set the record straight, even though I was done responding to you.  It was important to me.  Never did I say to you, or any member of this forum that ‘I wish your kid dead’.  That is a lie, and awful thing to accuse me of saying.  I wouldn’t say that to anyone here, or irl; or ever wish it, or want that to happen to anyone’s child. Why would you lie about something like that?  Disgusting.

That is the thing about the internet/anon forum; people have to choose what they believe, or not.


----------



## vraiblonde

littlelady said:


> Wanted to set the record straight, even though I was done responding to you.  It was important to me.  Never did I say to you, or any member of this forum that ‘I wish your kid dead’.  That is a lie, and awful thing to accuse me of saying.  I wouldn’t say that to anyone here, or irl; or ever wish it, or want that to happen to anyone’s child. Why would you lie about something like that?  Disgusting.
> 
> That is the thing about the internet/anon forum; people have to choose what they believe, or not.



I'm sorry, but this thread is no longer about you and hasn't been for several pages.


----------



## littlelady

vraiblonde said:


> I'm sorry, but this thread is no longer about you and hasn't been for several pages.



 You are kidding, right? Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## black dog

Bann said:


> That will be hard, for sure.  So sorry to hear about your dad.



  Thank you.


----------



## black dog

frequentflier said:


>



   Thank you.


----------



## black dog

Bonehead said:


> Yes good luck with that BD.



  Thank you..


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> Your sarcasm made me laugh!  Thanks!



   Stupid Troll it wasn't sarcasm , she was telling you to shut the #### up.


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Stupid Troll it wasn't sarcasm , she was telling you to shut the #### up.



Oops, you missed my edit.  I would be careful who you call a troll.  I didn’t start the crap between us, you did.  And, yes, I participated. My bad.

What I find interesting is that members complain about a thread that jumps the shark.  But, now, it seems this thread has had a jump the ‘topic’ shark reversal, and it seems to be ok with some members that, usually, complain..  I should have used the word ‘hypocrisy’, instead of ‘sarcasm’.  Good grief.  Pun intended.  Many of us have lost parents and relatives that were military.  Truly, is nothing sacred, anymore? You can’t make this stuff up. Sad.


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Stupid Troll it wasn't sarcasm , she was telling you to shut the #### up.



All I can say to you, at this point, is that you have no honor, liar.  In other words, prove that I said I wanted your son dead.  No editing allowed.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> All I can say to you, at this point, is that you have no honor, liar.



  Honor is a funny thing, 

  Does your son have honor? Was it honor when he stole drugs, jewelry and cash from neighbors and friends?
  Was it honor when cases were against your son were Nolle prosequi and charges dropped and the home owner was not reimbursed for what was stolen?  
 Has he used his honor to pay all court mandated and all true costs back to the homeowner when the state decided to Nolle prosequi?  
Was it honor you have, when you sat by and watched the years of drug use keep going along with the impact he was having on the public?

   Does your 30+ year old daughter and SIL have honor with not being able to live within their means and needing all of the parents help to buy a home larger and more expensive than they need and help with their finances along with daycare with raising their own children? 

 Was it honor for you to walk away from the mortgage that was called for lack of payment?   Asking for a friend....

   Yes, Honor is a funny thing...


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Honor is a funny thing,
> 
> Does your son have honor? Was it honor when he stole drugs, jewelry and cash from neighbors and friends?
> Was it honor when cases were against your son were Nolle prosequi and charges dropped and the home owner was not reimbursed for what was stolen?
> Has he used his honor to pay all court mandated and all true costs back to the homeowner when the state decided to Nolle prosequi?
> Was it honor you have, when you sat by and watched the years of drug use keep going along with the impact he was having on the public?
> 
> Does your 30+ year old daughter and SIL have honor with not being able to live within their means and needing all of the parents help to buy a home larger and more expensive than they need and help with their finances along with daycare with raising their own children?
> 
> Was it honor for you to walk away from the mortgage that was called for lack of payment?   Asking for a friend....
> 
> Yes, Honor is a funny thing...



Is it true that your father just died?  I would think that you would be preparing for his funeral.  I am sure your son would understand that you cannot be in two places at once.  And, what is the stfu thing?

Do you feel better, now?  This is what I am talking about you.  You just did it, again.  No one in my life has walked away from a mortgage.  When did I say that?  And, we moved to help with the grandbabies, and to experience the moment of it all.  You, really, need to get your forum facts straight, instead of lying to make you look good.   And, you are one sick puppy.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> Is it true that your father just died? * I would think that you would be preparing for his funeral. * I am sure your son would understand that you cannot be in two places at once.  And, what is the stfu thing?



  Its tough to keep up through the fog of drugs and alcohol, my fathers been dead for a month. *And quit thinking, you're always wrong.*


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Its tough to keep up through the fog of drugs and alcohol, my fathers been dead for a month. *And quit thinking, you're always wrong.*



You have a severe self esteem problem.  Seek help.  I hope you will be ok.  Condolences in losing your father.  Been there, done that, 10 years, ago, and it still hurts.  And, my mother is gone, too.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> You have a severe self esteem problem.  Seek help.  I hope you will be ok.  Condolences to losing your father.




.little late for the condolences Wackadoodie..
 Self-esteem problem??  That's funny..
 I get to watch my kid march too, mines in formation for drill and his platoon will lead the motivation run for graduation. You know hes in Honor Platoon.  Oorah...
.And yours is marching in the yard during exercise time. 
 Funny you bypassed that Honor post.......


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> .little late for the condolences Wackadoodie..
> Self-esteem problem??  That's funny..
> I get to watch my kid march too, mines in formation for drill and his platoon will lead the motivation run for graduation. You know hes in Honor Platoon.  Oorah...
> .And yours is marching in the yard during exercise time.
> Funny you bypassed that Honor post.......



I didn’t bypass anything.  Why are you so fixated on my son for comparison?  That is very weird, and proves my point about you. Do you not think that I am not dissapointed about my son?  He was in the top for grades without opening a book, a member of the Honor Society and grad in the ranks of top of class, and was the star pitchter for his baseball team, and the best golfer on his team.  I will do everything I can to help him.  And, please do not include my daughter in your garbage posts.  She has never done anything wrong, but she was awarded MS.  And, don’t ever tell me to stfu, again.  That would be a waste of your time.  And, I have shown super shoes your posts.  He has decided you are not a true Marine, at heart. I can, always, count on you for making my point.


This forum is biased, and hypocritical. I will think about that tomorrow.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> I didn’t bypass anything.  Why are you so fixated on my son for comparison?  That is very weird, and proves my point about you. Do you not think that I am not dissapointed about my son?  But, I will do everything I can to help him.  And, please do not include my daughter in your garbage posts.  She has never done anything wrong, but she was awarded MS.  And, don’t ever tell me to stfu, again.  That would be a waste of your time.  And, I have shown super shoes your posts.  He has decided you are not a true Marine, at heart. I can, always, count on you for making my point.
> 
> 
> This forum is biased, and hypocritical. I will think about that tomorrow.



 Because I know exactly what you have said in the past, and then edit out when confronted. Like others have said, you deserve everything you get here.. one would think that with the family you created you would be silent and keep your worthless opinions to yourself.  
 And biased and hypocritical????   Yep it is, all other family's don't have the amount of issues that you and your offspring have..  
 You all should go on Springer...


----------



## littlelady

Oh, and I forgot to say, that elbows OP was bs in the first place. And, here we are.  Happy foruming, y’all.


----------



## littlelady

) was 





black dog said:


> Because I know exactly what you have said in the past, and then edit out when confronted. Like others have said, you deserve everything you get here.. one would think that with the family you created you would be silent and keep your worthless opinions to yourself.
> And biased and hypocritical????   Yep it is, all other family's don't have the amount of issues that you and your offspring have..
> You all should go on Springer...



You are one sick puppy.  You can’t take the heat, and it reflects in your responses; as in making #### up, because no normal member has time to go back through old posts to prove you are wrong.  They don’t care, and I don’t blame them.  Get it?  Prob not.

I thought you were in mourning about your father, and all excited about your son graduating from boot camp.  I appreciate that you have time for little ole me.  I think if your father, or son knows/knew what you post on this forum, they would not be oroud of you.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> Oh, and I forgot to say, that elbows OP was bs in the first place. And, here we are.  Happy foruming, y’all.



  Call Springer......


----------



## littlelady

(Posted 





black dog said:


> Call Springer......



Nah, you should call Springer.  Your story is more what they want. You could become famous.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> ) was
> 
> You are one sick puppy.  You can’t take the heat, and it reflects in your responses; as in making #### up, because no normal member has time to go back through old posts to prove you are wrong.  They don’t care, and I don’t blame them.  Get it?  Prob not.
> 
> I thought you were in mourning about your father, and all excited about your son graduating from boot camp.  I appreciate that you have time for little ole me.  I think if your father, or son knows/knew what you post on this forum, they would not be oroud of you.




  Are you proud when its been year and Super Shoes hasn't had to post bond for you or one of yours? 

  I guess it could be a proud moment when you say, we went to my sons meeting last night and watched him get his 3 month chip...Or
Super Shoes was proud of me last week when I got my 7 day chip.


----------



## Bann

Some of you know Baja - he's not on much anymore, but he posted this goodie from 2015 when MamaKookoo apparently reported someone else one wild 'n crazy night. 

She was really off the charts in this one.  

http://forums.somd.com/threads/296707-Why-did-I-get-this-email?highlight=mamatutu


----------



## black dog

Bann said:


> Some of you know Baja - he's not on much anymore, but he posted this goodie from 2015 when MamaKookoo apparently reported someone else one wild 'n crazy night.
> 
> She was really off the charts in this one.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/296707-Why-did-I-get-this-email?highlight=mamatutu



 I object to her reporting folks... I strenuously object.......


----------



## Kyle

Bann said:


> http://forums.somd.com/threads/296707-Why-did-I-get-this-email?highlight=mamatutu



Bat crap crazy.


----------



## Goldenhawk

Pretty impressive. Three whole pages of "This message is hidden because _____ is on your ignore list." ...which contains exactly three people.

Some people need a real life.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Bann said:


> Some of you know Baja - he's not on much anymore, but he posted this goodie from 2015 when MamaKookoo apparently reported someone else one wild 'n crazy night.
> 
> She was really off the charts in this one.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/296707-Why-did-I-get-this-email?highlight=mamatutu



I miss Baja!


----------



## Grumpy

PeoplesElbow said:


> I miss Baja!



He joined the Peace Corps and currently is in Somalia teaching ESL.


----------



## jazz lady

Good grief.  This thread sure grew legs, and is a hoot and a half!


----------



## black dog

jazz lady said:


> Good grief.  This thread sure grew legs, and is a hoot and a half!



 Now that's funny...


----------



## black dog

Goldenhawk said:


> Pretty impressive. Three whole pages of "This message is hidden because _____ is on your ignore list." ...which contains exactly three people.
> 
> Some people need a real life.


----------



## Bann

Unsolicited PMs have created lots of threads! 


http://forums.somd.com/threads/256924-Unwelcomed-PMs?p=4946253&viewfull=1#post4946253


----------



## littlelady

Bann said:


> Unsolicited PMs have created lots of threads!
> 
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/256924-Unwelcomed-PMs?p=4946253&viewfull=1#post4946253



You have posted some very old threads, lately.  What is your point, and why do you live in the past?  I know the answer, but I am very interested in your answer.  Thanks.


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Are you proud when its been year and Super Shoes hasn't had to post bond for you or one of yours?
> 
> I guess it could be a proud moment when you say, we went to my sons meeting last night and watched him get his 3 month chip...Or
> Super Shoes was proud of me last week when I got my 7 day chip.



Even though, I said I would never respond to you again, I had to on this one.  I have never been arrested in my life, or, even gotten a traffic ticket.  You truly are depraved, and an embarrassment to black dogs. They would disown you, and send you to an animal shelter; where you belong.  I doubt anyone would adopt you; and you know what happens after that.  Maybe, if you were up to date on your rabies vaccine, things would be different.

What is wrong with you?  Am I your chosen punching bag to get all of your frustrations out?  There is no other explanation as to what you say to me on this forum.  If you remember, you started it.  Maybe, you could discuss it over shots with your Negro..  He, probably, has more insight than you do.

Seek help.  You’re welcome.  And let me know if there is anything I can do for you.


----------



## littlelady

I do have a question about unsolicited pms.  Does it mean you are not expecting one?  Or, does it mean you don’t like what it says?  Or, does it mean that members use private PMs to go public with them because it makes them feel better about themselves?  Just wondering.  Like I have said before, the P should stand for public.  What a bunch of babies.  Now, I understand.  Our gov is being outed for its corruptness for the very same thing that happens on this forum. Got to love the irony/hypocrisy of it all.  And, I have gotten my share of unsolicited pms but I did not post them, or cry about them.

Hey, PE!  Kisses and Huggies.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> Even though, I said I would never respond to you again, I had to on this one.  I have never been arrested in my life, or, even gotten a traffic ticket.  You truly are depraved, and an embarrassment to black dogs. They would disown you, and send you to an animal shelter; where you belong.  I doubt anyone would adopt you; and you know what happens after that.  Maybe, if you were up to date on your rabies vaccine, things would be different.
> 
> What is wrong with you?  Am I your chosen punching bag to get all of your frustrations out?  There is no other explanation as to what you say to me on this forum.  If you remember, you started it.  Maybe, you could discuss it over shots with your Negro..  He, probably, has more insight than you do.
> 
> Seek help.  You’re welcome.  And let me know if there is anything I can do for you.



 You have earned everything you receive here, everything...  From your drug and alcohol fueled PM's and posts. ( I know exactly what you posted about my son when I posted he was going to enlist )
 Everything said here about you is just regurgitation of information that YOU have posted here over the years you nut.
 Why on earth would someone post the negative family information that you have posted on the internet is mind boggling, Truly it's mind boggling.
 If my son had a run in life like yours I sure as sh!t wouldn't post it on the internet.
 If I had to help my son get a mortgage that he doesn't have the financial backing to get I wouldn't post it on the internet.
 I can go on and on and on with things that you post..
 If my son was a locally known felon and I moved 75 miles away, I sure as crap would have started fresh at the new location. But I believe that this place is all you have..
 That's it, here is the highlight of your life.. Like Jack says, This is as good as it gets..


 Members here are laughing at you not with you Wackadoodie....

 That's pretty funny about The Black Dogs disowning me, I guess you should be here each night rolling through a few of the local watering spots.. I haven't barked that much in years... Lots of fun...  That's most likely why Super Shoes goes away most weekends by himself..

 It's time to go Kooaburro, my PFC sons graduation is in a few hours and I need to get a good seat.. Should I post pictures?


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> I do have a question about unsolicited pms.  Does it mean you are not expecting one?  Or, does it mean you don’t like what it says?  Or, does it mean that members use private PMs to go public with them because it makes them feel better about themselves?  Just wondering.  Like I have said before, the P should stand for public.  What a bunch of babies.  Now, I understand.  Our gov is being outed for its corruptness for the very same thing that happens on this forum. Got to love the irony/hypocrisy of it all.  And, I have gotten my share of unsolicited pms but I did not post them, or cry about them.
> 
> Hey, PE!  Kisses and Huggies.



 It means you're a nut.. Swing by Suburban for a 72 hour lookabout..


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> You have posted some very old threads, lately.  What is your point, and why do you live in the past?  I know the answer, but I am very interested in your answer.  Thanks.



  Ahhhhhh, Well dumb ass, folks are laughing at you..


----------



## littlelady

vraiblonde said:


> I'm sorry, but this thread is no longer about you and hasn't been for several pages.



Why is it no longer about me? It was started about me.  I am honest, own up, and speak my mind.  Why is that different than what others say here, including you?  I know the answer, but would like to know your answer to that question.  

Also, now, I know why you started this forum.  It was so you could bloviate, instead of moderate.  But, I do congratulate you on your success of it all.  Brilliant!  And, I have said many times here that you are an excellent writer, and express yourself very well.  You’re welcome. And, I have learned to send PMs to my friends, only.  Invaluable lesson.  I hope my haters won’t be disappointed that there will be less blood in the water to start their feeding frenzy.  I still do not understand why private messages are not private.  Oh, well.


----------



## MR47930

“This message is hidden because littlelady is on your ignore list.”
Can we all do this please? It would be a great help in cleaning up the forum trash.
I was onboard the hate train until I saw some of the older posts that Bann put up. That’s when I realized we’re truly dealing with someone in need of help.


----------



## frequentflier

MR47930 said:


> “This message is hidden because littlelady is on your ignore list.”
> Can we all do this please? It would be a great help in cleaning up the forum trash.
> I was onboard the hate train until I saw some of the older posts that Bann put up. That’s when I realized we’re truly dealing with someone in need of help.



Driving down the road, there is a bad accident and I tell myself "don't look, don't look, don't look". 

Then I slow the car down and LOOK. Can't help myself. Drawn to it even if it is not funny or pleasant.


----------



## MR47930

frequentflier said:


> Driving down the road, there is a bad accident and I tell myself "don't look, don't look, don't look".
> 
> Then I slow the car down and LOOK. Can't help myself. Drawn to it even if it is not funny or pleasant.


Oh I completely understand. I was all about joining in on the hate too but something in Bann’s post hit me. This lady has underlying issues, not sure what but clearly she’s more than just a crazy old bat. I told her I’d pay for her to see a therapist, which that offer still stands. If she’s not willing to get help that’s on her. It’s sad really, your golden years shouldn’t be spent spouting crazy nonsense to internet strangers.


----------



## Gilligan

MR47930 said:


> your golden years shouldn’t be spent spouting crazy nonsense to internet strangers.



No?

Rats..  :kicksrock:


----------



## MR47930

Gilligan said:


> No?
> 
> Rats..  :kicksrock:


 
Let me rephrase that...it shouldn’t be the ONLY thing that you do in your golden years. You seem like you have lots of hobbies and have don’t a lot in your life. You’re fine carving out a little piece of each day to spout nonsense!


----------



## Bann

MR47930 said:


> Oh I completely understand. I was all about joining in on the hate too but something in Bann’s post hit me. This lady has underlying issues, not sure what but clearly she’s more than just a crazy old bat. I told her I’d pay for her to see a therapist, which that offer still stands. If she’s not willing to get help that’s on her. It’s sad really, your golden years shouldn’t be spent spouting crazy nonsense to internet strangers.



Joining in the hate?     Speaking only for myself - I don't hate the person who posts as Littlelady.   I don't know her in real life, thank God.  She would be someone I would avoid anytime I saw her coming.  She's a fruitcake.    I often do ignore her, but she is typically deliberately provocative and downright nasty to posters (including myself) and that chit gets old.  

See, I totally get what you're saying, but here's the thing:  no one actually forces her to come into the forums and be a nasty person who often lashes out at posters for NO apparent reason.  This has been the way she has been in ALL of her "screennames/personas" here.  As you can see from the thread I bumped from Oct0ber 2012, she posted to ME in March 2012 apologizing for having lashed out me. She was here only about 3 months or so at that point. (Mamatutu appeared on the scene about 12/2011)  

She (Mamatutu) was banned here about 3 years ago for that sort of thing: coming out of left field totally unprovoked (probably 1 too many times). What did she do then? She created a new screen name.  She has posted here under several names that I can actually recall.   Let's see:  chesapeakedad, towtowtwo, mama, and the Littlelady name she uses now.  I'm sure there are others. She's been outed quite a few times, and stops posting in the name.  She's THAT transparent.  

She is a mental case, yes. But she chooses to come here and air all of her dirty laundry and to take out her miserable life's frustrations out on people who come here for all sorts of reasons to socialize.   She has a life, so she says. She has a husband, two grown kids, 2 grandchildren and pets. Why does she need to come here and act like a raving lunatic lashing out at people she doesn't even know?   You say if she doesn't accept your help - it's all on her - well, it's all been on her, because she has had many people over the years here feel sorry for her and try to help her.  She returns to the forums again & again to behave this way.  She chooses to behave this way - so the way I see it is - it's all on her when posters who are tired of her shenanigans let her have it. YMMV


----------



## Gilligan

MR47930 said:


> Let me rephrase that...it shouldn’t be the ONLY thing that you do in your golden years. You seem like you have lots of hobbies and have don’t a lot in your life. You’re fine carving out a little piece of each day to spout nonsense!


----------



## MR47930

Bann said:


> Joining in the hate?     Speaking only for myself - I don't hate the person who posts as Littlelady.   I don't know her in real life, thank God.  She would be someone I would avoid anytime I saw her coming.  She's a fruitcake.    I often do ignore her, but she is typically deliberately provocative and downright nasty to posters (including myself) and that chit gets old.
> 
> See, I totally get what you're saying, but here's the thing:  no one actually forces her to come into the forums and be a nasty person who often lashes out at posters for NO apparent reason.  This has been the way she has been in ALL of her "screennames/personas" here.  As you can see from the thread I bumped from Oct0ber 2012, she posted to ME in March 2012 apologizing for having lashed out me. She was here only about 3 months or so at that point. (Mamatutu appeared on the scene about 12/2011)
> 
> She (Mamatutu) was banned here about 3 years ago for that sort of thing: coming out of left field totally unprovoked (probably 1 too many times). What did she do then? She created a new screen name.  She has posted here under several names that I can actually recall.   Let's see:  chesapeakedad, towtowtwo, mama, and the Littlelady name she uses now.  I'm sure there are others. She's been outed quite a few times, and stops posting in the name.  She's THAT transparent.
> 
> She is a mental case, yes. But she chooses to come here and air all of her dirty laundry and to take out her miserable life's frustrations out on people who come here for all sorts of reasons to socialize.   She has a life, so she says. She has a husband, two grown kids, 2 grandchildren and pets. Why does she need to come here and act like a raving lunatic lashing out at people she doesn't even know?   You say if she doesn't accept your help - it's all on her - well, it's all been on her, because she has had many people over the years here feel sorry for her and try to help her.  She returns to the forums again & again to behave this way.  She chooses to behave this way - so the way I see it is - it's all on her when posters who are tired of her shenanigans let her have it. YMMV



I completely agree with everything you said, I just think if everyone ignored her she would leave. She gets off on the attention she receives here, even if it’s all negative. I assume she doesn’t get any attention from her loved ones. It’s pathetic and I hope she eventually gets help. I don’t have the lengthy history of dealing with her that you and others do, but man it would be nice if she just faded away, never to be heard from again.


----------



## PrchJrkr

MR47930 said:


> I completely agree with everything you said, I just think of everyone ignored her she would leave. She gets off on the attention she receives here, even if it’s all negative. I assume she doesn’t get any attention from her loved ones. It’s pathetic and I hope she eventually gets help. I don’t have the lengthy history of dealing with her that you and others do, but man it would be nice if she just faded away, never to be heard from again.



Amen!


----------



## littlelady

:  

I forgot .  Bann met me in June 2012, but she doesn’t know me irl?  Oh, Ok.  And, it is interesting that she is my biggest fan, and has kept up with my time here.  Some of what she said is crap, but whatever.  I don’t care.  I, also, forgot 

Fun fact:  Out of the 16 members that I met at that meet, only 4 still post on this forum, and that includes me.  I never went back to a meet.  What does that tell, y’all?  

I am sure some wonder why I still post here. It is because it is a hoot and a half! 

And, also, I like vrai.  Go figure.  I will explain that.  Yeah, vrai banned me for getting into an argument with one of her peeps.  So, be it.  My point is that I am as strong of a person as she is, and she recognizes that; otherwise, why would she waste her time in responding to me.  

Oh, and one more thing.  Not only have private PMs become a joke, but the people who claim to have members on ignore, but still respond, are a joke, too. Being hypocritical is not a good place to be.  Pick a side, y’all.  Y’all can’t have it both ways. Civil War, anyone?


----------



## littlelady

Gilligan said:


>


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> :
> 
> I forgot .  Bann met me in June 2012, but she doesn’t know me irl?  Oh, Ok.  And, it is interesting that she is my biggest fan, and has kept up with my time here.  Some of what she said is crap, but whatever.  I don’t care.  I, also, forgot
> 
> Fun fact:  Out of the 16 members that I met at that meet, only 4 still post on this forum, and that includes me.  I never went back to a meet.  What does that tell, y’all?
> 
> I am sure some wonder why I still post here. It is because it is a hoot and a half!
> 
> And, also, I like vrai.  Go figure.  I will explain that.  Yeah, vrai banned me for getting into an argument with one of her peeps.  So, be it.  My point is that I am as strong of a person as she is, and she recognizes that; otherwise, why would she waste her time in responding to me.
> 
> Oh, and one more thing.  Not only have private PMs become a joke, but the people who claim to have members on ignore, but still respond, are a joke, too. Being hypocritical is not a good place to be.  Pick a side, y’all.  Y’all can’t have it both ways. Civil War, anyone?


----------



## Bann

black dog said:


>




She showed up at ONE meet & greet.  As far as I know - meeting someone one time, barely even talking to them at an event with probably close to 15 people present (and which may have lasted 2 hours, tops)doesn't mean you know them "in real life". 

There is documentation of the tread in the M & G Forum for anyone who cares to go pull it up. 6-29-2012 at Vera's White Sands.  :shrug:

I was pre-occupied that week. I didn't care or have any input on who was coming - we just posted as we usually did in the M & G forum.   The reason I recall it and what many folks not close to me back then didn't know was  my mother had passed the Sunday prior, and that Friday happened to be the day I was to pick up her remains from the funeral home.  It was also Foxhound's birthday, and we were going to surprise him, even though he doesn't like a fuss and had said no birthday fuss.   

Since my mother's interment ceremony was going to be in Arlington Nat'l Cemetery (at a later time yet to be determined by the gov't) and most of my family was in FL, I wasn't having two ceremonies.   Vrai said "just bring mom along with you!"   So that is how we ended up having an impromptu "wake" for my mom before the M & G got started.  Vrai offered to bring something for FH's birthday, and she made cupcakes, which was so nice!  

So, there were many "behind the scenes" things happening that mamakookoo was never privvy to, nor included in.  Her involvement in the M & G was that she showed up with husband, introduced around, as is everyone. She sat near the end of the table and chatted with folks there.  I don't recall having conversations with her at all, and the next thing I knew, she came over to us to say goodbye as they were departing.
  :shrug:


----------



## black dog

Bann said:


> She showed up at ONE meet & greet.  As far as I know - meeting someone one time, barely even talking to them at an event with probably close to 15 people present (and which may have lasted 2 hours, tops)doesn't mean you know them "in real life".
> 
> There is documentation of the tread in the M & G Forum for anyone who cares to go pull it up. 6-29-2012 at Vera's White Sands.  :shrug:
> 
> I was pre-occupied that week. I didn't care or have any input on who was coming - we just posted as we usually did in the M & G forum.   The reason I recall it and what many folks not close to me back then didn't know was  my mother had passed the Sunday prior, and that Friday happened to be the day I was to pick up her remains from the funeral home.  It was also Foxhound's birthday, and we were going to surprise him, even though he doesn't like a fuss and had said no birthday fuss.
> 
> Since my mother's interment ceremony was going to be in Arlington Nat'l Cemetery (at a later time yet to be determined by the gov't) and most of my family was in FL, I wasn't having two ceremonies.   Vrai said "just bring mom along with you!"   So that is how we ended up having an impromptu "wake" for my mom before the M & G got started.  Vrai offered to bring something for FH's birthday, and she made cupcakes, which was so nice!
> 
> So, there were many "behind the scenes" things happening that mamakookoo was never privvy to, nor included in.  Her involvement in the M & G was that she showed up with husband, introduced around, as is everyone. She sat near the end of the table and chatted with folks there.  I don't recall having conversations with her at all, and the next thing I knew, she came over to us to say goodbye as they were departing.
> :shrug:



 She's a KooKooburro that sees things that aren't there..

 That's funny about your mom, my dad is sitting next to the TV waiting for my mom to be put in the box next to him. If you listen carefully I bet he's grumbling " Jesus Christ I'm dead and I'm still waiting on her "


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> Vrai said "just bring mom along with you!"



I want to clarify this so nobody gets a  mental picture.  Bann's mother had been cremated and her ashes were in a container.  It's not like she was laid out on the table or anything.


----------



## vraiblonde

littlelady said:


> Yeah, vrai banned me for getting into an argument with one of her peeps.  So, be it.  My point is that I am as strong of a person as she is, and she recognizes that; otherwise, why would she waste her time in responding to me.



Most of the time I'm responding to you to correct your lies, like the two you just told ^^


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> I want to clarify this so nobody gets a  mental picture.  Bann's mother had been cremated and her ashes were in a container.  It's not like she was laid out on the table or anything.



 I didn't think she was layed out on a table being used as a human plate for the veggie bar...


----------



## Bann

black dog said:


> She's a KooKooburro that sees things that aren't there..
> 
> That's funny about your mom, my dad is sitting next to the TV waiting for my mom to be put in the box next to him. If you listen carefully I bet he's grumbling " Jesus Christ I'm dead and I'm still waiting on her "




My father's ashes/cremated remains were already interred there -since 2002, and we still had to wait until 23 August for my mother's ceremony.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I want to clarify this so nobody gets a  mental picture.  Bann's mother had been cremated and her ashes were in a container.  It's not like she was laid out on the table or anything.


Yes, her container even blended in with the napkin holder and table decor, as I recall.  

Remember how Vince got all   when I said mom was out in the car and I was going to go out & bring her in?!!! I am not sure how be forgot mom had passed, but because the temps were so high that day he was like   until we reminded him she was 

:shrug:  I'd not wanted to just walk in carrying cremated remains until we had the table, etc., so I had waited until we got situated.   :vince:


----------



## GWguy

My mom was cremated when she passed last summer, and she was put in a nice wood box.  Weeks later my dad calls me and asks, "where's mom?"  Uh... she's been on the corner hutch in the dining room for the past 3 weeks, dad.


----------



## frequentflier

Bann said:


> She showed up at ONE meet & greet.  *As far as I know - meeting someone one time, barely even talking to them at an event with probably close to 15 people present (and which may have lasted 2 hours, tops)doesn't mean you know them "in real life".
> 
> *There is documentation of the tread in the M & G Forum for anyone who cares to go pull it up. 6-29-2012 at Vera's White Sands.  :shrug:
> 
> I was pre-occupied that week. I didn't care or have any input on who was coming - we just posted as we usually did in the M & G forum.   The reason I recall it and what many folks not close to me back then didn't know was  my mother had passed the Sunday prior, and that Friday happened to be the day I was to pick up her remains from the funeral home.  It was also Foxhound's birthday, and we were going to surprise him, even though he doesn't like a fuss and had said no birthday fuss.
> 
> Since my mother's interment ceremony was going to be in Arlington Nat'l Cemetery (at a later time yet to be determined by the gov't) and most of my family was in FL, I wasn't having two ceremonies.   Vrai said "just bring mom along with you!"   So that is how we ended up having an impromptu "wake" for my mom before the M & G got started.  Vrai offered to bring something for FH's birthday, and she made cupcakes, which was so nice!
> 
> So, there were many "behind the scenes" things happening that mamakookoo was never privvy to, nor included in.  Her involvement in the M & G was that she showed up with husband, introduced around, as is everyone. She sat near the end of the table and chatted with folks there.  I don't recall having conversations with her at all, and the next thing I knew, she came over to us to say goodbye as they were departing.
> :shrug:



Being a business owner and having attended a lot of the (post Jethro's) M&G's, I am going to guess that over the years, I have met 150 to 200 people from the forums. People have come and gone and some friendships have gone by the wayside, some superficial people exited my life that were "convenience friends" (as I _am_ a business owner). 

There are a large handful of forum friends I hold close to my heart. And people that I would help in a heartbeat and they would help me as well, if we reached out to each other.  We may not see each often but we have a relationship and are friendly nonetheless. 

But to say I "know" the 150 to 200 people I have met would be wrong. Meeting someone does NOT mean I KNOW them. 


As I have stated before, I think mama whatever-her-name-is is a lonely person and is jealous of many of the people on here and the relationships and friendships they maintain.


----------



## GWguy

frequentflier said:


> But to say I "know" the 150 to 200 people I have met would be wrong. Meeting someone does NOT mean I KNOW them.


----------



## frequentflier

GWguy said:


>



"There are a large handful of forum friends I hold close to my heart. And people that I would help in a heartbeat and they would help me as well, if we reached out to each other. We may not see each often but we have a relationship and are friendly nonetheless."


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> She showed up at ONE meet & greet.  As far as I know - meeting someone one time, barely even talking to them at an event with probably close to 15 people present (and which may have lasted 2 hours, tops)doesn't mean you know them "in real life".
> 
> There is documentation of the tread in the M & G Forum for anyone who cares to go pull it up. 6-29-2012 at Vera's White Sands.  :shrug:
> 
> I was pre-occupied that week. I didn't care or have any input on who was coming - we just posted as we usually did in the M & G forum.   The reason I recall it and what many folks not close to me back then didn't know was  my mother had passed the Sunday prior, and that Friday happened to be the day I was to pick up her remains from the funeral home.  It was also Foxhound's birthday, and we were going to surprise him, even though he doesn't like a fuss and had said no birthday fuss.
> 
> Since my mother's interment ceremony was going to be in Arlington Nat'l Cemetery (at a later time yet to be determined by the gov't) and most of my family was in FL, I wasn't having two ceremonies.   Vrai said "just bring mom along with you!"   So that is how we ended up having an impromptu "wake" for my mom before the M & G got started.  Vrai offered to bring something for FH's birthday, and she made cupcakes, which was so nice!
> 
> So, there were many "behind the scenes" things happening that mamakookoo was never privvy to, nor included in.  Her involvement in the M & G was that she showed up with husband, introduced around, as is everyone. She sat near the end of the table and chatted with folks there.  I don't recall having conversations with her at all, and the next thing I knew, she came over to us to say goodbye as they were departing.
> :shrug:



Didn't she talk on the phone with Wenchy, once, and they were besties after that?


----------



## GWguy

frequentflier said:


> "There are a large handful of forum friends I hold close to my heart. And people that I would help in a heartbeat and they would help me as well, if we reached out to each other. We may not see each often but we have a relationship and are friendly nonetheless."



Yeah, just pulling your chain....


----------



## frequentflier

GWguy said:


> Yeah, just pulling your chain....



How's your new couch? My dog, Dexter, has taken over mine! We hardly use it!


----------



## GWguy

frequentflier said:


> How's your new couch? My dog, Dexter, has taken over mine! We hardly use it!



Quite comfy, thanx.  It's less a couch and more a theater seating.


----------



## black dog

Bann said:


> Yes, her container even blended in with the napkin holder and table decor, as I recall.
> 
> Remember how Vince got all   when I said mom was out in the car and I was going to go out & bring her in?!!! I am not sure how be forgot mom had passed, but because the temps were so high that day he was like   until we reminded him she was
> 
> :shrug:  I'd not wanted to just walk in carrying cremated remains until we had the table, etc., so I had waited until we got situated.   :vince:





GWguy said:


> My mom was cremated when she passed last summer, and she was put in a nice wood box.  Weeks later my dad calls me and asks, "where's mom?"  Uh... she's been on the corner hutch in the dining room for the past 3 weeks, dad.



 My dad was a avid woodworker for most of his life, he made a beautiful wood box out of Birdseye maple years ago for his ashes to be put in. My stepmother hates that box, and has always been vocal about it, the week before my dad passed she bought a double wide urn to put both of their ashes in.. 
 I walked into them having words about who goes in what and where they both end up.
 He was not happy with what she wanted to do, I listened for a few minutes and leanded over my father and said I'll take care of it Master Chief.  
 Later the at night he asked how I was going to take care of it, and I told him she had to be dead also and it was I who then determined who went into what box and where each box was to end up.. He laughed and told me, my ashes and my ribbons and metals go in that box I built and go to the farm and put her where she wants... 
 Aye,Aye Master Chief... 

 Fun Facts:. Third to last thing my father said before death, I was showing him a few pics of my son at basic that were posted on a few Facebook groups,,,,. 
 He shook his head and stated,,,, " Another ####ing Marine "


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


>



I sure don't know you.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Fun Facts:. Third to last thing my father said before death, I was showing him a few pics of my son at basic that were posted on a few Facebook groups,,,,.
> He shook his head and stated,,,, " Another ####ing Marine "



Classic. ;-)


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> I sure don't know you.



Thank Gawd.....


----------



## Monello

I'll have you know that Jennifer at Red Robins is not happy that this thread may eclipse her's for replies and views.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> Thank Gawd.....


----------



## kom526

vraiblonde said:


> I want to clarify this so nobody gets a  mental picture.  Bann's mother had been cremated and her ashes were in a container.  It's not like she was laid out on the table or anything.



Weekend at Vera’s.


----------



## Bann

GWguy said:


> My mom was cremated when she passed last summer, and she was put in a nice wood box.  Weeks later my dad calls me and asks, "where's mom?"  Uh... she's been on the corner hutch in the dining room for the past 3 weeks, dad.


----------



## Bann

frequentflier said:


> Being a business owner and having attended a lot of the (post Jethro's) M&G's, I am going to guess that over the years, I have met 150 to 200 people from the forums. People have come and gone and some friendships have gone by the wayside, some superficial people exited my life that were "convenience friends" (as I _am_ a business owner).
> 
> There are a large handful of forum friends I hold close to my heart. And people that I would help in a heartbeat and they would help me as well, if we reached out to each other.  We may not see each often but we have a relationship and are friendly nonetheless.
> 
> But to say I "know" the 150 to 200 people I have met would be wrong. Meeting someone does NOT mean I KNOW them.
> 
> 
> As I have stated before, I think mama whatever-her-name-is is a lonely person and* is jealous of many of the people on here and the relationships and friendships they maintain.*





She may well be motivated by that.  

Drinking/drugging aside - the fact that she can post in a civil manner when she WANTS TO indicates she's willfully & deliberately acting like a beyotch most of the time.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> Didn't she talk on the phone with Wenchy, once, and they were besties after that?



Oh, yeah!   

Didn't she also know RR's wife before she died, too?


----------



## Bann

black dog said:


> My dad was a avid woodworker for most of his life, he made a beautiful wood box out of Birdseye maple years ago for his ashes to be put in. My stepmother hates that box, and has always been vocal about it, the week before my dad passed she bought a double wide urn to put both of their ashes in..
> I walked into them having words about who goes in what and where they both end up.
> He was not happy with what she wanted to do, I listened for a few minutes and leanded over my father and said I'll take care of it Master Chief.
> Later the at night he asked how I was going to take care of it, and I told him she had to be dead also and it was I who then determined who went into what box and where each box was to end up.. He laughed and told me, my ashes and my ribbons and metals go in that box I built and go to the farm and put her where she wants...
> Aye,Aye Master Chief...
> 
> Fun Facts:. Third to last thing my father said before death, I was showing him a few pics of my son at basic that were posted on a few Facebook groups,,,,.
> He shook his head and stated,,,, " Another ####ing Marine "





That's a great story!!     Glad your father got to see pictures of your son before he passed.  I'm sure he was so proud!


----------



## Bann

kom526 said:


> Weekend at Vera’s.





I can't remember how long the container was on the table, but it was some time.  I'm not even sure now if we took her back to ther car before the rest of the folks arrived, although I'm pretty sure we did!


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Classic. ;-)




 When I got to Florida for the last time, he had me go to the hardware store and buy a battery operated door bell. I used the double sided tape to put the button above him on the headboard and the chime box was plugged in next to the sofa I sleep on..
He thought it was funny to keep pushing the button like a little kid at all hours.
 When I would come around the corner he would have this grin and he would say,,,, just checking on how long it would take for you to get in here...
 After the 27th time, I told him keep this up and your going in the swimming pool.
 His reply was to get the fishing weights out of the tackle box in the garage and fill his pockets up first..  

 He had humor till the bitter end...


----------



## black dog

kom526 said:


> Weekend at Vera’s.


----------



## frequentflier

kom526 said:


> Weekend at Vera’s.



That is some funny $hit!


----------



## RoseRed

Monello said:


> I'll have you know that Jennifer at Red Robins is not happy that this thread may eclipse her's for replies and views.





Bann said:


> Oh, yeah!
> 
> Didn't she also know RR's wife before she died, too?


I didn't know that!


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> I'll have you know that Jennifer at Red Robins is not happy that this thread may eclipse her's for replies and views.





If it does, I will have nothing to do with it. I won’t be playing, anymore.  I am bored with this game.  Get it!  Anyway, it will be interesting to see who keeps on playing.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> If it does, I will have nothing to do with it. I won’t be playing, anymore.  I am bored with this game.  Get it!  Anyway, it will be interesting to see who keeps on playing.



 Hotel California.....


----------



## Bann

black dog said:


> Hotel California.....


----------



## littlelady

Bann said:


> She showed up at ONE meet & greet.  As far as I know - meeting someone one time, barely even talking to them at an event with probably close to 15 people present (and which may have lasted 2 hours, tops)doesn't mean you know them "in real life".
> 
> There is documentation of the tread in the M & G Forum for anyone who cares to go pull it up. 6-29-2012 at Vera's White Sands.  :shrug:
> 
> I was pre-occupied that week. I didn't care or have any input on who was coming - we just posted as we usually did in the M & G forum.   The reason I recall it and what many folks not close to me back then didn't know was  my mother had passed the Sunday prior, and that Friday happened to be the day I was to pick up her remains from the funeral home.  It was also Foxhound's birthday, and we were going to surprise him, even though he doesn't like a fuss and had said no birthday fuss.
> 
> Since my mother's interment ceremony was going to be in Arlington Nat'l Cemetery (at a later time yet to be determined by the gov't) and most of my family was in FL, I wasn't having two ceremonies.   Vrai said "just bring mom along with you!"   So that is how we ended up having an impromptu "wake" for my mom before the M & G got started.  Vrai offered to bring something for FH's birthday, and she made cupcakes, which was so nice!
> 
> So, there were many "behind the scenes" things happening that mamakookoo was never privvy to, nor included in.  Her involvement in the M & G was that she showed up with husband, introduced around, as is everyone. She sat near the end of the table and chatted with folks there.  I don't recall having conversations with her at all, and the next thing I knew, she came over to us to say goodbye as they were departing.
> :shrug:



Wow, thanks for devoting so much white space to me, and calling me names.  I was there, and know what transpired.  You are such a hen.  No wonder Foxhound doesn’t post here, anymore.  I should follow his lead.


----------



## littlelady

vraiblonde said:


> Most of the time I'm responding to you to correct your lies, like the two you just told ^^



:  I lied that I would never respond to this thread, again, but you are lying, too.  Just sayin.  I feel bad for you that you are a bored mommy. Oh, and, yeah, please go back and count the dozens of posts I have said about you over years about your intelligence and writing abilities.  I am so disappointed that you are the liar.  If, anyone, cares to look up past threads, they will see that I am telling the truth.  Oh, and, yeah, I didn’t subscribe to a year of premo because I don’t respect you.


----------



## littlelady

RoseRed said:


> Didn't she talk on the phone with Wenchy, once, and they were besties after that?



Just to set the record straight.  Yes, I talked to Wenchy on the phone many times.  We never met.  She committed suicide.  Do you feel better about yourself? You are one sick person. Such an American beauty.


----------



## littlelady

Bann said:


> Joining in the hate?     Speaking only for myself - I don't hate the person who posts as Littlelady.   I don't know her in real life, thank God.  She would be someone I would avoid anytime I saw her coming.  She's a fruitcake.    I often do ignore her, but she is typically deliberately provocative and downright nasty to posters (including myself) and that chit gets old.
> 
> See, I totally get what you're saying, but here's the thing:  no one actually forces her to come into the forums and be a nasty person who often lashes out at posters for NO apparent reason.  This has been the way she has been in ALL of her "screennames/personas" here.  As you can see from the thread I bumped from Oct0ber 2012, she posted to ME in March 2012 apologizing for having lashed out me. She was here only about 3 months or so at that point. (Mamatutu appeared on the scene about 12/2011)
> 
> She (Mamatutu) was banned here about 3 years ago for that sort of thing: coming out of left field totally unprovoked (probably 1 too many times). What did she do then? She created a new screen name.  She has posted here under several names that I can actually recall.   Let's see:  chesapeakedad, towtowtwo, mama, and the Littlelady name she uses now.  I'm sure there are others. She's been outed quite a few times, and stops posting in the name.  She's THAT transparent.
> 
> She is a mental case, yes. But she chooses to come here and air all of her dirty laundry and to take out her miserable life's frustrations out on people who come here for all sorts of reasons to socialize.   She has a life, so she says. She has a husband, two grown kids, 2 grandchildren and pets. Why does she need to come here and act like a raving lunatic lashing out at people she doesn't even know?   You say if she doesn't accept your help - it's all on her - well, it's all been on her, because she has had many people over the years here feel sorry for her and try to help her.  She returns to the forums again & again to behave this way.  She chooses to behave this way - so the way I see it is - it's all on her when posters who are tired of her shenanigans let her have it. YMMV



Wow.


----------



## littlelady

Bann said:


> Oh, yeah!
> 
> Didn't she also know RR's wife before she died, too?



No, I did not, and she is not dead.  RR’s x wife is bed ridden, now. They are divorced, but, he came back from TX about a year ago to take care of her because he is such a good person.  So...you don’t know everything, and it would behoove you to not act like such a henny bitch.  You’re welcome.  

Also, I know of another member that was near and dear to y’all’s heart that tried committing suicide, but was unsuccessful.  I feel honored that the info from that person was given to me through a private message.  I don’t share those.  I am glad to report that person is doing well.  That members Birthday was yesterday.  Go on with your bad self, Bannaroo.


----------



## black dog

SailorGirl said:


> Curious why you would mention that this particular member had a birthday yesterday as that information was not so much related to committing suicide.  Oddly enough the post you made yesterday to a certain member wishing him/her a happy birthday has disappeared.


----------



## littlelady

SailorGirl said:


> Curious why you would mention that this particular member had a birthday yesterday as that information was not so much related to committing suicide.  Oddly enough the post you made yesterday to a certain member wishing him/her a happy birthday has disappeared.



Welcome to the forum, newbie. And, don’t get involved when you have no idea what has gone on here.  I am giving you good advice.


----------



## black dog

SailorGirl said:


> Curious why you would mention that this particular member had a birthday yesterday as that information was not so much related to committing suicide.  Oddly enough the post you made yesterday to a certain member wishing him/her a happy birthday has disappeared.



 I think both birthday wish posts are gone?


----------



## littlelady

And 





black dog said:


> I think both birthday wish posts are gone?



Is Sailorgirl your new true love?  That is so sweet.  I will be ok, and move on.  What is your bestie doing right now, while you are on this forum, hypocritical beast. Just wondering.

I have a feeling that sg is your bestie lawyer gf.  Are you up to date on your rabies vaccine?


----------



## officeguy

Witching hour.


----------



## littlelady

officeguy said:


> Witching hour.



Actually, it is past the witching hour, but I find it interesting that you would include yourself.  Do you know any hypocrites?  Just wondering.


----------



## PrchJrkr

officeguy said:


> Witching hour.



More like happy hour with a side of percocet...


----------



## officeguy

littlelady said:


> Actually, it is past the witching hour, but I find it interesting that you would include yourself.  Do you know any hypocrites?  Just wondering.



I get paid to be up at night.


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> No offense, but after reading your posts, I don't believe you would know good advice if it reared up and  bit you in ass.



The ignore feature is a blessed tool. Welcome to the forum! That one is quite mental, of course, I see you've already figured that one out for yourself.


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> Wow, thanks for devoting so much white space to me, and calling me names.  I was there, and know what transpired.  You are such a hen.  No wonder Foxhound doesn’t post here, anymore.  I should follow his lead.



Wouldn't you love to know what Foxhound does in his spare time!  

Yeah, there were more than a few people there that night and there is plenty of white space devoted to recounting all that went on.  YOU are the one who tries to re-write history with every psycho-meltdown-woe-is-me-everyone-picks-on-me pity party you throw here every 10 days or so.    lather/rinse/repeat


----------



## jazz lady

littlelady said:


> Oh, and, yeah, I didn’t subscribe to a year of premo because I don’t respect you.



    I am sure she will lose sleep over THAT.


----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> I am sure she will lose sleep over THAT.



She has to be sappy and trannys mother!


----------



## RoseRed

littlelady said:


> Just to set the record straight.  Yes, I talked to Wenchy on the phone many times.  We never met.  She committed suicide.  Do you feel better about yourself? You are one sick person. Such an American beauty.


I know she did.  I met her a couple of times, but that doesn't mean that we were BFF's, like you two were.


littlelady said:


> No, I did not, and she is not dead.  RR’s x wife is bed ridden, now. They are divorced, but, he came back from TX about a year ago to take care of her because he is such a good person.  So...you don’t know everything, and it would behoove you to not act like such a henny bitch.  You’re welcome.
> 
> Also, I know of another member that was near and dear to y’all’s heart that tried committing suicide, but was unsuccessful.  I feel honored that the info from that person was given to me through a private message.  I don’t share those.  I am glad to report that person is doing well.  That members Birthday was yesterday.  Go on with your bad self, Bannaroo.


I knew about that, too.  You may have deleted your birthday wish post, but you seem to forget that there is a calendar with all the birthdays.  Way to go outing your "secret" person. 

Why do you concern yourself about a bunch of anonymous people on an internet forum?


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> No, I did not, and she is not dead.  RR’s x wife is bed ridden, now. They are divorced, but, he came back from TX about a year ago to take care of her because he is such a good person.  So...you don’t know everything, and it would behoove you to not act like such a henny bitch.  You’re welcome.
> 
> Also, I know of another member that was near and dear to y’all’s heart that tried committing suicide, but was unsuccessful.  I feel honored that the info from that person was given to me through a private message.  I don’t share those.  I am glad to report that person is doing well.  That members Birthday was yesterday.  Go on with your bad self, Bannaroo.


 
You are ate up with jealousy, lady. 

In your quest to fit in and matter - you post information which I'm sure the person to whom you refer intended to be private "even though you didn't post their name or their private message".   I guess you feel included & special  now.


----------



## black dog




----------



## Bann

SailorGirl said:


> Could be I only remember the one because I wondered what the initials stood for.



I saw it, it was there.  in her quest to be important and matter she posts a "Happy birthday" tread to peeps with birthdays. (as an aside, if you go and look, most of them go unposted in. )

Be that as it may, she is famous for deleting posts and she only has the Premo subscription so she can delete treads she starts that blow up i her face.


----------



## frequentflier

littlelady said:


> No, I did not, and she is not dead.  RR’s x wife is bed ridden, now. They are divorced, but, he came back from TX about a year ago to take care of her because he is such a good person.  So...you don’t know everything, and it would behoove you to not act like such a henny bitch.  You’re welcome.
> 
> Also, I know of another member that was* near and dear to y’all’s heart that tried committing suicide, but was unsuccessful.  I feel honored that the info from that person was given to me through a private message.  I don’t share those.  I am glad to report that person is doing well.  That members Birthday was yesterday*.  Go on with your bad self, Bannaroo.



Speaking only for myself, I knew the person you are referring to and we socialized on many occasions. There are others on here that know/knew him better than me. It would be a stretch to say he was "near and dear to my heart"- I mean I liked him and especially enjoyed the company of his wife. She was a hoot!
He also "shared" with me via pm his unsuccessful suicide attempt. Clearly it is a cry for help. He doesn't post here anymore and I do hope he and his family are well. It sounds as though he keeps in touch with you regularly?


----------



## Bann

SailorGirl said:


> That's why I was curious why she mentioned his birthday after just starting a happy birthday thread.  Wouldn't that tell anyone who remembered
> that post, who the person was that attempted suicide?  Now something I didn't know, I now know and I would imagine that there are others here that didn't know either.  Suicide, at least to me, is a pretty private matter and if that person doesn't post anymore, it sounds like they're trying to put it behind them.  And here it is, up for discussion.


The ONLY reason littlelady posted that information is because she is a jealous, nasty bitch of a person who seeks desperately (and I do mean desperately) to be relevant and to feel important.


----------



## mitzi

SailorGirl said:


> That's why I was curious why she mentioned his birthday after just starting a happy birthday thread.  Wouldn't that tell anyone who remembered
> that post, who the person was that attempted suicide?  Now something I didn't know, I now know and I would imagine that there are others here that didn't know either.  Suicide, at least to me, is a pretty private matter and if that person doesn't post anymore, it sounds like they're trying to put it behind them.  And here it is, up for discussion.



This thread is crazy  This matter should NOT have even been brought up.


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


> I lied that I would never respond to this thread



zero point zero self control....


----------



## MiddleGround

This is hilarious!! 

If you keep feeding the stray dog, stop bytching about how it craps in your yard all the time!


----------



## littlelady

RoseRed said:


> Why do you concern yourself about a bunch of anonymous people on an internet forum?



I could ask the same question about you. Fair enough?


----------



## littlelady

Hey 





PrchJrkr said:


> The ignore feature is a blessed tool. Welcome to the forum! That one is quite mental, of course, I see you've already figured that one out for yourself.



I never met you, but you are the poster boy when it comes to commenting on something that you you know nothing about.  And, you seem to not to use the ignore feature, correctly.  Just sayin.

That was weird.  I just reviewed my post, and a jameo smilie was added which I did not post.  The internet is out of control, just like has been said.  Hold onto your hats, y’all.


----------



## Hannibal

littlelady said:


> Hey
> 
> I never met you, but you are the poster boy when it comes to commenting on something that you you know nothing about.  And, you seem to not to use the ignore feature, correctly.  Just sayin.
> 
> That was weird.  I just reviewed my post, and a jameo smilie was added which I did not post.  The internet is out of control, just like has been said.  Hold onto your hats, y’all.



Just so I’m clear:  You took a thread that wasn’t (was) about you and had been dead for nearly 10 days ...... and felt compelled, a week and a half later, to respond to a persons comment about you. 

It was so off base and bothered you that much that you had to defined yourself or you simply hated that people had moved on from discussing your batsh!t craziness?  

Either option seems to validate the majorities opinion of you (which you say doesn’t bother you yet your actions clearly state otherwise). 

You’d make for an interesting subject for a psychological review.


----------



## black dog

Hannibal said:


> Just so I’m clear:  You took a thread that wasn’t (was) about you and had been dead for nearly 10 days ...... and felt compelled, a week and a half later, to respond to a persons comment about you.
> 
> It was so off base and bothered you that much that you had to defined yourself or you simply hated that people had moved on from discussing your batsh!t craziness?
> 
> Either option seems to validate the majorities opinion of you (which you say doesn’t bother you yet your actions clearly state otherwise).
> 
> You’d make for an interesting subject for a psychological review.


----------



## my-thyme

warneckutz said:


> All I get:
> 
> "You have received an infraction at Southern Maryland Community Forums."
> 
> :shrug:





After reading 10 pages of this nonsense, got a good belly laugh from this...


----------



## my-thyme

littlelady said:


> If it does, I will have nothing to do with it. I won’t be playing, anymore.  I am bored with this game.  Get it!  Anyway, it will be interesting to see who keeps on playing.



Ah, hell. I posted before I saw this....


----------



## Bann

Hannibal said:


> Just so I’m clear:  You took a thread that wasn’t (was) about you and had been dead for nearly 10 days ...... and felt compelled, a week and a half later, to respond to a persons comment about you.
> 
> It was so off base and bothered you that much that you had to defined yourself or you simply hated that people had moved on from discussing your batsh!t craziness?
> 
> Either option seems to validate the majorities opinion of you (which you say doesn’t bother you yet your actions clearly state otherwise).
> 
> You’d make for an interesting subject for a psychological review.





littlelady said:


> If it does, I will have nothing to do with it. I won’t be playing,   anymore.  I am bored with this game.  Get it!  Anyway, it will be   interesting to see who keeps on playing.





my-thyme said:


> Ah, hell. I posted before I saw this....



Right?  This is how she rolls.  Lather, Rinse, Repeat.


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> Right?  This is how she rolls.  Lather, Rinse, Repeat.



She was craving more attention.


----------



## black dog

my-thyme said:


> Ah, hell. I posted before I saw this....



 Don't worry, This forum is the best thing that has happened to her in her life..


----------



## warneckutz

Good Morning, Southern Maryland.


----------



## GWguy

warneckutz said:


> Good Morning, Southern Maryland.





Good Morning.


----------



## warneckutz

GWguy said:


> Good Morning.



"Steroids"  (from the Planet Fitness thread )


----------



## my-thyme




----------



## frequentflier

Good Morning!


----------



## Hank

smh


----------



## Gilligan

Hank said:


> smh



"still moderately high"?
"shake my hand"
"so many headaches"?


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> smh



Who is that aimed for?


----------



## Monello

warneckutz said:


> Good Morning, Southern Maryland.



Hola.


----------



## Hank

RoseRed said:


> Who is that aimed for?



One guess...


----------



## Grumpy

Hank said:


> One guess...



The KooKoo/Blackdog lovefest?


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> One guess...



Queen KooKoo?  She waited 10 days to come back and bash me.  Why is that.  Please 'splain Dr. Hank.


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> The KooKoo/Blackdog lovefest?


Shouldn’t that take place between noon and 3pm like all the other soaps?


----------



## officeguy

Kyle said:


> Shouldn’t that take place between noon and 3pm like all the other soaps?



0-5am. Blackdog gets up to pee and coocoo is getting wound up 6 hrs after sun-down.


----------



## black dog

officeguy said:


> 0-5am. Blackdog gets up to pee and coocoo is getting wound up 6 hrs after sun-down.


----------



## Bonehead

Gettin way fricken old...and stale.


----------



## littlelady

Bonehead said:


> Gettin way fricken old...and stale.


----------



## Merlin99

littlelady said:


>



Then just don't do it. Not every statement made needs a response.


----------



## black dog

Bonehead said:


> Gettin way fricken old...and stale.



 They have pills for that now.


----------



## Bann

Last night I received an unsolicted PM from littlelady.   I am posting a screen shot of it here, so that others on the forum can make their own judgment about the poster in the future when she tries to play the victim.  

It is a vile and reprehensible thing to say, and you ought to be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## littlelady

Bann said:


> Last night I received an unsolicted PM from littlelady.   I am posting a screen shot of it here, so that others on the forum can make their own judgment about the poster in the future when she tries to play the victim.
> 
> It is a vile and reprehensible thing to say, and you ought to be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> View attachment 145573



I never sent that PM.  I have, already, seen how member’s avatars, etc. can be manipulated.  What is wrong with you?  Seriously.


----------



## mitzi

Showed her true colors on this one, didn't she. Try and squirm out of this one Little Lady. What a two faced, game playing bitch you are.


----------



## frequentflier

Given that this thread was started about and because if her, this was an appropriate place to call her out see how she tries to justify her hideous and rude behavior. If there was ever a doubt in anyone's mind about what a vile person she is, here is your proof.


----------



## mitzi

littlelady said:


> I never sent that PM.  I have, already, seen how member’s avatars, etc. can be manipulated.  What is wrong with you?  Seriously.



You can copy, paste and edit posts and avatars. You cannot sign in under someone else's name and send PM's.


----------



## littlelady

SailorGirl said:


> Bullsh*t.  It sounds exactly like something you would do.



Nope.  You are wrong.  Nice try.


----------



## littlelady

mitzi said:


> You can copy, paste and edit posts and avatars. You cannot sign in under your name and send PM's.



Whatever you want to think, mitz. Opinions are free.


----------



## littlelady

mitzi said:


> Showed her true colors on this one, didn't she. Try and squirm out of this one Little Lady. What a two faced, game playing bitch you are.



I didn’t send bann a pm, period.  Night y’all.  Happy foruming.


----------



## frequentflier

littlelady said:


> I didn’t send bann a pm, period.  Night y’all.  Happy foruming.


Liar! Hypocrite!


----------



## mitzi

littlelady said:


> I didn’t send bann a pm, period.  Night y’all.  Happy foruming.



You're exiting out of here quick tonight.


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> I never sent that PM.  I have, already, seen how member’s avatars, etc. can be manipulated.  What is wrong with you?  Seriously.


You are absolutely full of sh*t.  



			https://forums.somd.com/conversations/hey.52417/


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> I didn’t send bann a pm, period.  Night y’all.  Happy foruming.



You must have been on some binge last night!


----------



## mitzi

littlelady said:


> Whatever you want to think, mitz. Opinions are free.



Lithium could be your friend.


----------



## littlelady

Bann said:


> You must have been on some binge last night!



This is what I get when looking up your so called PM from me to you.  Get off my ass.  Thanks.


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> T
> 
> 
> This is what I get when looking up your so called PM from me to you.  Get off my ass.  Thanks.



That's right dearie.  You cannot get into my private PM inbox.    I included the link so that you could see the actual URL address of the post. 

I'm not getting off your ass. Your post was reported.


----------



## mitzi

littlelady said:


> I didn’t send bann a pm, period.  Night y’all.  Happy foruming.



So you're saying someone signed in under your screen name with your password?


----------



## littlelady

mitzi said:


> So you're saying someone signed in under your screen name with your password?



I don’t know.  I am not techy.  Bottom line is that I did not PM that.  Believe what you want.  I don’t really care.


----------



## littlelady

Here are my latest PMs. It is like being requested to show one’s taxes.  

Did y’all see I posted my latest PMs,  but, then I thought about it, and deleted. It is a right of privacy issue.


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> Here are my latest PMs. It is like being requested to show one’s taxes.
> 
> Did y’all see I posted my latest PMs,  but, then I thought about it, and deleted. It is a right of privacy issue.


You're mental.  

You didn't post anything.  You posted a link that takes each poster to their OWN PM box.  

Gawd, get a grip.


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> You're mental.
> 
> You didn't post anything.  You posted a link that takes each poster to their OWN PM box.
> 
> Gawd, get a grip.


What a great day to wake up!


----------



## jazz lady

I love it when people behave badly, get caught, then try everything to deflect away from the fact they are a nasty piece of  and won't own their behavior.  Instead, they try to blame others.    FYI, just because someone deletes something doesn't mean it is gone or there is no record of it, especially when it is a message sent between two people. 

Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## jazz lady

FYI, if you post this link:



			https://forums.somd.com/conversations/
		


the system uses info about who is logged in and directs it to THEIR PM box.    Like posting a link to Amazon and people think you hacked them because it shows THEIR personal information when they click it.  Ahh, good times!


----------



## Kyle

Why are there never any Unsolicited AM's?


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Why are there never any Unsolicited AM's?


That's pretty much every work day.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

With everything going on in my life I had forgotten all about this.


----------



## black dog

PeoplesElbow said:


> With everything going on in my life I had forgotten all about this.


 
 With all the issues she still has with her offspring, one would think she would just walk away.  
 You gotta wonder what Super Shoes sees in her...


----------



## RareBreed

What amazes me is that she has no few "allies" on here (or she at least claims she has some on here) yet she goes and says something like that about one of the nicest people on here who never bothers anyone.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Bann said:


> Last night I received an unsolicted PM from littlelady.   I am posting a screen shot of it here, so that others on the forum can make their own judgment about the poster in the future when she tries to play the victim.
> 
> It is a vile and reprehensible thing to say, and you ought to be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> View attachment 145573



Who asks questions like that?  Why would someone ask a question like that?  And why would she ask you? That is so weird.


----------



## jazz lady

RareBreed said:


> What amazes me is that she has no few "allies" on here (or she at least claims she has some on here) yet she goes and says something like that about one of the nicest people on here who never bothers anyone.


And that is it.  She saw something she could use as a weapon against her perceived enemy and used it without any qualms then lied about it.  SSDD.  She is a known liar and twister of the truth.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Kyle said:


> Why are there never any Unsolicited AM's?


They only come out at night.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

PrchJrkr said:


> They only come out at night.


----------



## black dog

Auntie Biache' said:


> Who asks questions like that?  Why would someone ask a question like that?



Drugs and alcohol make folks say and do stupid things...


----------



## vraiblonde

Auntie Biache' said:


> Who asks questions like that?  Why would someone ask a question like that?  And why would she ask you? That is so weird.



Bann happened to have her mother's ashes in the car (she had just picked them up) when we had the M&G that KooKoo went to.  We told her to get them because her mom had always wanted to come to one of the M&Gs but was too ill to do so.  

So that's what KooKoo is referring to, and like usual she took something fun and used it to be nasty.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:


> FYI, if you post this link:
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.somd.com/conversations/
> 
> 
> 
> the system uses info about who is logged in and directs it to THEIR PM box.    Like posting a link to Amazon and people think you hacked them because it shows THEIR personal information when they click it.  Ahh, good times!




This ^^^

Nobody hacked anything, you all just hacked yourselves.


----------



## Bann

Auntie Biache' said:


> Who asks questions like that?  Why would someone ask a question like that?  And why would she ask you? That is so weird.


We took my mother's ashes to a M & G in June 2012 after she passed.  We had a small gathering BEFORE anyone arrived  - it was specifically done for me, and my comfort, as my family were all in FL and her service was to be at Arlington National Cemetery at a later date. (turned out 2 months later!)  My mom was living with me a short while before she passed and had wanted to attend a M & G with us, but was always too ill.

I gues kookoo thinks she hurts me by saying that but it just shows her vileness.


----------



## vraiblonde

littlelady said:


> Bottom line is that I did not PM that.



Yes, you did, and lying about it makes people wary of our security on the forums.  So I'm calling you out for a liar right here.


----------



## kom526

Is it too early for ?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

vraiblonde said:


> Bann happened to have her mother's ashes in the car (she had just picked them up) when we had the M&G that KooKoo went to.  We told her to get them because her mom had always wanted to come to one of the M&Gs but was too ill to do so.
> 
> So that's what KooKoo is referring to, and like usual she took something fun and used it to be nasty.



She's certifiable.  People like her are the reason we need to bring back asylums.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy

Honestly don't know why some of you don't use the iggy feature, the crap with LL has been going on forever


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Grumpy said:


> Honestly don't know why some of you don't use the iggy feature, the crap with LL has been going on forever



I've had her on iggy for a long time.


----------



## GWguy

Grumpy said:


> Honestly don't know why some of you don't use the iggy feature, the crap with LL has been going on forever


This is my thought too.  If everyone put her on iggy, it will wither on the vine and go away.  I too have had her on ignore for a long time now.


----------



## RoseRed

If you have someone on ignore, does that make their PMs non-receivable?


----------



## MiddleGround

Grumpy said:


> Honestly don't know why some of you don't use the iggy feature, the crap with LL has been going on forever





GWguy said:


> This is my thought too.  If everyone put her on iggy, it will wither on the vine and go away.  I too have had her on ignore for a long time now.



You don't know? 

For the same reasons that people respond to Transporter (or un-hide their comments when they ARE on ignore) It is simply because people just HAVE TO see what they are saying or what they will do next. It is their nature to engage and be involved in the drama.

Do you really think that PM exchange HAD to be posted on here? No. But, it was. Why? Because it was DRAMA! Fairly simple concept to grasp


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> If you have someone on ignore, does that make their PMs non-receivable?



It's supposed to make that person go away entirely unless you want to see them.  Let's test!  I'll put you on ignore for a few hours and you send me a PM.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> I'll put you on ignore for a few *hours*


----------



## Grumpy

Lets all put RoseRed on ignore


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:


>



Well I want to make sure she sees it and has opportunity to send me the PM.


----------



## GWguy

MiddleGround said:


> You don't know?
> 
> For the same reasons that people respond to Transporter (or un-hide their comments when they ARE on ignore) It is simply because people just HAVE TO see what they are saying or what they will do next. It is their nature to engage and be involved in the drama.
> 
> Do you really think that PM exchange HAD to be posted on here? No. But, it was. Why? Because it was DRAMA! Fairly simple concept to grasp


I don't do that.  If I have someone on ignore, I don't peek.  Just a bit of self control.


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> I don't do that.  If I have someone on ignore, I don't peek.  Just a bit of self control.



I peek sometimes if that person is generating interesting responses.  I want to see what they said so I can follow the conversation.


----------



## GURPS

RoseRed said:


> If you have someone on ignore, does that make their PMs non-receivable?




Yes


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Well I want to make sure she sees it and has opportunity to send me the PM.


LYMI!


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> I peek sometimes if that person is generating interesting responses.  I want to see what they said so I can follow the conversation.


I have to admit, half a conversation is frustrating.  But the one or two times I did peek, it was ...wtf, that was a waste of time.  So now I just don't bother anymore.


----------



## frequentflier

MiddleGround said:


> You don't know?
> 
> For the same reasons that people respond to Transporter (or un-hide their comments when they ARE on ignore) It is simply because people just HAVE TO see what they are saying or what they will do next. It is their nature to engage and be involved in the drama.
> 
> *Do you really think that PM exchange HAD to be posted on here? No. But, it was. Why? Because it was DRAMA! Fairly simple concept to grasp *


If you don't want to read it, then don't! IMO, she needed to be exposed for her vile and cruel comment. spr1975wshs has always been nice to her (and everyone else, for that matter) and is mourning the loss of his beloved pet. Her nastiness, insincerity, hypocrisy and lack of empathy will continue to make her a target.


----------



## mitzi

RareBreed said:


> What amazes me is that she has no few "allies" on here (or she at least claims she has some on here) yet she goes and says something like that about one of the nicest people on here who never bothers anyone.



Exactly!


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> This ^^^
> 
> Nobody hacked anything, you all just hacked yourselves.



Thanks for straightening this out


----------



## PrchJrkr

mitzi said:


> Thanks for straightening this out


----------



## mitzi

Bann said:


> We took my mother's ashes to a M & G in June 2012 after she passed.  We had a small gathering BEFORE anyone arrived  - it was specifically done for me, and my comfort, as my family were all in FL and her service was to be at Arlington National Cemetery at a later date. (turned out 2 months later!)  My mom was living with me a short while before she passed and had wanted to attend a M & G with us, but was always too ill.
> 
> I gues kookoo thinks she hurts me by saying that but it just shows her vileness.



This makes me livid. To take someone's parent's death and a pet's death to be a sarcastic bitch is despicable.


----------



## Hank

Cha-Ching!!!


----------



## Bann

mitzi said:


> This makes me livid. To take someone's parent's death and a pet's death to be a sarcastic bitch is despicable.


She does this with everybody.  She keeps snippets of information on everyone, and then when she will post something to or PM someone, including that snippet in it in a passive aggressive way. Usually with a snarky "tone" to it - as her way of "getting back at" the poster.  


Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Gilligan

PMs are only for sending dick pics.  Like this one.


----------



## MiddleGround

frequentflier said:


> If you don't want to read it, then don't!



Exactly!


----------



## kwillia

Gilligan said:


> PMs are only for sending dick pics.  Like this one.
> 
> View attachment 145594


Thank goodness for the rain jacket rotection:


----------



## black dog

Hank said:


> Cha-Ching!!!



Instigator.....


----------



## mitzi

I think I've figured it out. Since LL says she never posted the PM, it must have been the Russians.


----------



## spr1975wshs

If I may, being part of the subject of interest?
(My TLR précis.)

I have received personally neither a suggestion to attend a Meet N Greet, or to bring any of my former cats in their little box or tea tin to such a gathering. That latter is highly unlikely, but I would bring pictures and tell stories.

It may be I'm of a generous nature, but I would take either suggestion as a gesture of caring, for me, Blue, Teia, Chance, Chessie, Hildie, Kessie, Calamity, Cerridwen, Victoria or Dancer.

I also take postings at face value. I can neither hear your voices, nor see your expressions. The photons on the screen are like the whisper of the wind going by.


----------



## Hank

spr1975wshs said:


> If I may, being part of the subject of interest?
> (My TLR précis.)
> 
> I have received personally neither a suggestion to attend a Meet N Greet, or to bring any of my former cats in their little box or tea tin to such a gathering. That latter is highly unlikely, but I would bring pictures and tell stories.
> 
> It may be I'm of a generous nature, but I would take either suggestion as a gesture of caring, for me, Blue, Teia, Chance, Chessie, Hildie, Kessie, Calamity, Cerridwen, Victoria or Dancer.
> 
> I also take postings at face value. I can neither hear your voices, nor see your expressions. The photons on the screen are like the whisper of the wind going by.



Dang! I need some of what you smoke! Carry on, Brotha & sorry for your loss(es)!


----------



## mitzi

MiddleGround said:


> Do you really think that PM exchange HAD to be posted on here?



With all due respect, I think it was. People like this need to be called out on it. People let things slide and the crap*y person continues. That's how I feel about it but everyone is entitled to their own opinions, I'm just stating mine.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> PMs are only for sending dick pics.  Like this one.
> 
> View attachment 145594


Nah, you can post a link out here in the open.

Here are some of mine.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Hank said:


> Dang! I need some of what you smoke! Carry on, Brotha & sorry for your loss(es)!


Actually, it stems from the philosophic training I've had.
One of my Boy Scout leaders introduced me to Classic Stoicism when I was 13.
I still have the copy of "The Meditations" by Marcus Aurelius Mr Cordineer gave me.


----------



## littlelady

spr1975wshs said:


> Actually, it stems from the philosophic training I've had.
> One of my Boy Scout leaders introduced me to Classic Stoicism when I was 13.
> I still have the copy of "The Meditations" by Marcus Aurelius Mr Cordineer gave me.



Stoicism is lost on most.


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


> Dang! I need some of what you smoke! Carry on, Brotha & sorry for your loss(es)!



I can, always, count on you Hankaroo!  Post more often.  Otherwise, your posts don’t count. Cha-Ching, and all.


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


> Dang! I need some of what you smoke! Carry on, Brotha & sorry for your loss(es)!



It is funny that mitzi liked your post because, supposedly, she is trying to stop smoking.  You are a laugh, and a half; and don’t even know it.  Don’t be a stranger.  I miss you.


----------



## mitzi

littlelady said:


> It is funny that mitzi liked your post because, supposedly, she is trying to stop smoking.  You are a laugh, and a half; and don’t even know it.  Don’t be a stranger.  I miss you.



You are so freaking stupid.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

mitzi said:


> With all due respect, I think it was. People like this need to be called out on it. People let things slide and the crap*y person continues. That's how I feel about it but everyone is entitled to their own opinions, I'm just stating mine.


LL gets called out all the time.  She doesn't care, or is incapable of being a human being.  She needs a little, white ILOVEME jacket, and a nice, padded room.


----------



## RareBreed

littlelady said:


> Stoicism is lost on most.


I will take this as an admission that PM was sent by you. (we all knew it was anyway).


----------



## itsbob

RoseRed said:


> You are now part of the kool kidz klub that receives midnight lunacy love notes!


That was from MIDNIGHT??  I knew he jumped the shark, but holy hell!!

#joke  #sarcasm


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


> I can, always, count on you Hankaroo!  Post more often.  Otherwise, your posts don’t count. Cha-Ching, and all.



Will you be my date to Gilligan's Party?


----------



## littlelady

SailorGirl said:


> You're sure good at dishing it out Pollyanna - shame you can't take it.



I have taken it since my first post here in Dec 2011.  Pollyanna is locked in the closet for now. I do feed her, and let her out to pee and poop.  As far as dishing, you seem to be the expert at that.  I hope your cooking skills improve, and you don’t burn the house down.  Happy star gazing. I like to respond to more than one thread at a time.  I am a conservative.


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


> Will you be my date to Gilligan's Party?



I would, but too much travel time, and a hub involved.  Love you, Hankaroo!


----------



## beachcat

wow.  I missed a 1000 meeting to catch up on this.  Its like a bad trainwreck when LL interjects one of her little turd nuggets.  

more entertaining than the meeting i missed lol...


----------



## black dog

Hotel California....


----------



## Louise

Auntie Biache' said:


> I've had her on iggy for a long time.





Auntie Biache' said:


> She's certifiable.  People like her are the reason we need to bring back asylums.



I liked you better when you were mAlice.


----------



## kwillia

Louise said:


> I liked you better when you were mAlice.


Say what?


----------



## Gilligan

Louise said:


> I liked you better when you were mAlice.


You said you were new here.

And you said you left.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> You said you were new here.
> 
> And you said you left.


She's being lurking, don't you know. She told us that the other night. 

And, "You can checkout any time you like, but you can never leave."


----------



## Bann

Love the tags on this post!


----------



## Bird Dog

Bann said:


> Love the tags on this post!


Is that Wakadoodle’s new MPD?

I ‘ve had her on ignore for a couple of years


----------



## ReadingTheNews

Louise said:


> I liked you better when you were mAlice.




Too bad no one's liked you when you were any of your userid's….


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Louise said:


> I liked you better when you were mAlice.



Ask me if I care.  Go ahead.  Make my day.


----------



## kom526

Auntie Biache' said:


> Ask me if I care.  Go ahead.  Make my day.


Ohhhh, she is going to PM you SO bad! Oh, and fill this thread with edited posts in the wee hours of the morn.


----------



## Monello

Auntie Biache' said:


> Ask me if I care.  Go ahead.  Make my day.


Do you care?


----------

